# Fifa 16: data uscita, novità, prezzo, gameplay, recensioni, video



## admin (28 Maggio 2015)

Cominciano ad uscire le prime indiscrezioni, ma si tratta di certezze, sul nuovo Fifa 16 (2016), il celebre videogioco calcistico, che uscirà il prossimo 24 Settembre 2015, in Italia.

Diverse le novità che verranno apportate. La prima, la più importante, riguarda l'introduzione del calcio femminile. All'interno del gioco, infatti, sarà possibile selezionare le nazionali di calcio femminile. Per la precisione: 
Australia, Brasile, Canada, Cina, Inghilterra, Francia, Germania, Italia, Messico, Spagna, Svezia e Stati Uniti. 

Fifa 16 sarà disponibile per le console di vecchia e nuova generazione: Xbox 360, Xbox One, Ps3, Ps4 e anche PC. Sarà disponibile su Origin per tutte le piattaforme.

Le novità saranno tante. Cambierà anche la modalità manager, carriera e allenatore. Verranno introdotte nuove opzioni.

Il prezzo, come al solito, dovrebbe assestarsi intorno ai 70 euro, più o meno.


Ecco qualche foto. A seguire, tutti gli aggiornamenti. Video prove, anticipazioni e recensioni.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2015)

Video Fifa 16


----------



## juventino (28 Maggio 2015)

Con tutto il rispetto, ma chissene del calcio femminile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Maggio 2015)

Se il calcio femminile non dovesse avere alcuna variante di gameplay sarebbe scandaloso.
Spendere tempo su una feature utile solo per pubblicità quando poi il gioco straborda di bug è una roba pessima.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Video Fifa 16



Ahahahahaha ma che trashata


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Maggio 2015)

Mettessero pure il calcio lesbo, con tutto il rispetto, ma almeno eliminassero i bug.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Maggio 2015)

Fa ancora schifo quello maschile, e mettono quello femminile che è imbarazzante da vedere anche dal vivo. Bene.

E intanto nel Pro Club non si può scegliere il capitano (va sempre alla CPU) ed i tiratori dei calci piazzati, in più i difensori si spostano quando arriva un attaccante. OK.


----------



## Liuke (29 Maggio 2015)

Speriamo mettano l'esultanza di togliersi la maglia allora


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Maggio 2015)

Scelte solo orientate ad aumentare gli introiti commerciali, nient'altro. Intanto sul gameplay ormai sono anni che non vengono introdotte migliorie e i bug presenti nel gioco ogni anno aumentano. Senza contare che fanno fare da beta tester all'utente finale. Scandaloso il fatto che sia l'utente a dover tarare i parametri di gioco perché di fatto a leggenda con i parametri pre impostati è ingiocabile.


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Maggio 2015)

Spero sia diverso da Fifa 15.In vita mia non ho mai venduto un gioco di calcio,ma con Fifa 15 mi è successo dopo 4 o 5 mesi che lo avevo.Era veramente pessimo.
Sono arrivato in divisione 1 a stagioni e poi l'ho venduto.Spero che i difensori siano più forti e che il gioco sia più lento e ragionato.
Vedremo...Sicuramente a livello di Gameplay sarà totalmente diverso da Fifa 15.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Spero sia diverso da Fifa 15.In vita mia non ho mai venduto un gioco di calcio,ma con Fifa 15 mi è successo dopo 4 o 5 mesi che lo avevo.Era veramente pessimo.
> Sono arrivato in divisione 1 a stagioni e poi l'ho venduto.Spero che i difensori siano più forti e che il gioco sia più lento e ragionato.
> Vedremo...Sicuramente a livello di Gameplay sarà totalmente diverso da Fifa 15.



Anche io lo ho venduto dopo tipo 3 mesi. Il offline fa schifo perche l'AI non gioca a calcio, squadre tipo West Ham con una percentuale di passaggio del 95%...vabbe, ridicolo. Zero divertimento. Poi i giocatori spesso fanno cose totalmente opposte a cio che si vuole fare e a quel punto il gioco non ha piu senso.

Temo che FIFA 16 sara uguale, qualche minimo cambiamento e basta


----------



## bmb (13 Giugno 2015)

FIFA 16

Milan:

Attacco 95
Centrocampo 89
Difesa 92


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Giugno 2015)

Da notare i tatuaggi di Messi, sarebbe un bel cambiamento finalmente vedere i calciatori con i tatuaggi anche nel gioco.

Gia temo FIFA15+donne+tatuaggi=FIFA16


----------



## Milo (13 Giugno 2015)

Fifa in questi anni non stà perdendo i clienti solo per tutte le licenze che ha e che non ha pes. Ma il gioco stà diventando ingiocabile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2015)

che pensassero a risolvere gli 183738392 bug del gioco ..


----------



## O Animal (14 Giugno 2015)

Se il Milan tornasse decente potrei decidermi a prenderne uno nuovo... Sono ancora fermo al 13..


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Camp Nou di Barcellona su Fifa 16

Foto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Giugno 2015)

Sì beh con le foto panoramiche renderizzate son bravi tutti.

I problemi di FIFA sono nel gameplay che è lo stesso da tre anni e su difetti strutturali di carriera e Pro Club che ormai sono inaccettabili. Di sicuro non lo comprerò se rimarrà tutto uguale


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Giugno 2015)

non bastano dei seni ballonzolanti per fare un buon gioco di calcio....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Giugno 2015)

Non ci siamo, non ci siamo proprio. FIFA 15 v. 1.02

Guardate cosa succede a 3:21. Incommentabile.


----------



## Tic (18 Giugno 2015)

I migliori bug sono i giocatori che finiscono nei pali o quelli che si baciano 

Il migliore FIFA per me rimane il 2006, madonna che squadra quel Milan


----------



## pandoL (22 Giugno 2015)

Del calcio femminile era sicuramente una novità che ne potevano fare anche a meno


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Giugno 2015)

Son morto dal ridere


----------



## juventino (22 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Son morto dal ridere



Ma questo è un genio 
Comunque che vergogna FIFA ragazzi, ormai sono solo patch che ogni anno aggiornano rose e divise.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma questo è un genio
> Comunque che vergogna FIFA ragazzi, ormai sono solo patch che ogni anno aggiornano rose e divise.



Hahahaha genio ... 

comunque si , la cosa assurda è che la qualità globale dei giochi di calcio è calata clamorosamente .... uno dice ok , fifa mi fa schifo compro Pes...  ..

non saprei dirti chi è il peggio dei 2 quest anno..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahahaha genio ...
> 
> comunque si , la cosa assurda è che la qualità globale dei giochi di calcio è calata clamorosamente .... uno dice ok , fifa mi fa schifo compro Pes...  ..
> 
> non saprei dirti chi è il peggio dei 2 quest anno..



Ben dai Lollo, PES alla fin fine non è male ma aiuta molto il fatto di avere una community molto attiva. Purtroppo l'anno scorso non era possibile trasferire file opzioni esterne su PS4 (su PS3 si, e il gioco è molto bello secondo me) ma da quest'anno si potrà e secondo me verrà fuori un bel prodotto. Ma attendiamo 
Io sinceramente giochi di calcio non voglio più vederne. Ho scoperto da qualche anno che il mondo del gaming è molto molto altro.


----------



## vota DC (24 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahahaha genio ...
> 
> comunque si , la cosa assurda è che la qualità globale dei giochi di calcio è calata clamorosamente .... uno dice ok , fifa mi fa schifo compro Pes...  ..
> 
> non saprei dirti chi è il peggio dei 2 quest anno..



E' normale. Fm fa ancora più pena perché ha proprio il monopolio mentre Fifa non può scendere sotto certi limiti per via di Pes.


----------



## Albijol (26 Giugno 2015)

Oggettivamente Fifa 15 il peggior Fifa dai tempi del 99. Speriamo con questo che raddrizzino il tiro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente Fifa 15 il peggior Fifa dai tempi del 99. Speriamo con questo che raddrizzino il tiro.



Purtroppo la vedo dura, ormai si sono proprio lasciati andare e puntano tutto sul nome.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Son morto dal ridere



e fu così che skynet prese il controllo dell'umanità


----------



## Butcher (28 Giugno 2015)

Sinceramente dopo FIFA 15, a meno che di una forte inversione di rotta, non prenderò un gioco di calcio per un bel po' di tempo.
L'altro giorno stavo per spaccare il disco, è ingiocabile!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Giugno 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Sinceramente dopo FIFA 15, a meno che di una forte inversione di rotta, non prenderò un gioco di calcio per un bel po' di tempo.
> L'altro giorno stavo per spaccare il disco, è ingiocabile!



Quoto. Ho poche speranza finche ci sara gente che spende soldi per FUT EA non se ne frega minimamente della qualita del gioco e del modo carriera.

L'unica speranza e PES ma Konami e un azienda disastrosa e a quanto pare nel nuovo PES vanno ancora in giro con giocatori che tengono solo 60 minuti(come in PES 2015). Una cosa ridicola. Incredibile che 10 anni fa i giochi di calcio erano di tutt'altro livello. Mi basterebbe un PES5/6 con nuove rose....


----------



## Dany20 (6 Luglio 2015)

Altro che femmine. Migliorassero la giocabilità, i bug, la carriera, FUT ed eliminassero il momentum. Non dico che passerò a PES che fa schifo però. Speriamo in un gioco migliore.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Luglio 2015)

Un mio amico esalta Fifa ogni anno, e praticamente gioca SOLO a questo tutto il fottuno anno. Ste persone proprio non le capisco, il mondo del gaming è immenso (soprattutto su PC) e loro si fissano su un gioco come Fifa, per carità ci sta giocarci come io faccio con PES, ma serve aprire gli occhi in tutto il mondo dei videogiochi che regala spesso delle perle sconosciute ai tanti.

Detto questo, FIFA si porta dietro ormai tanti difetti ma a cosa serve correggerli, se EA guadagna un fottio di soldi tra youtuber e crediti per UT?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Luglio 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Un mio amico esalta Fifa ogni anno, e praticamente gioca SOLO a questo tutto il fottuno anno. Ste persone proprio non le capisco, il mondo del gaming è immenso (soprattutto su PC) e loro si fissano su un gioco come Fifa, per carità ci sta giocarci come io faccio con PES, ma serve aprire gli occhi in tutto il mondo dei videogiochi che regala spesso delle perle sconosciute ai tanti.
> 
> Detto questo, FIFA si porta dietro ormai tanti difetti ma a cosa serve correggerli, se EA guadagna un fottio di soldi tra youtuber e crediti per UT?



haha, anch'io ho un amico del genere che si e preso la Playstation 4 nel 2013 e ad ora si e comprato solamente due giochi per la sua Playstation: FIFA14 e FIFA15


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> haha, anch'io ho un amico del genere che si e preso la Playstation 4 nel 2013 e ad ora si e comrpato solamente due giochi per la sua Playstation: FIFA14 e FIFA15



Cioè veramente, senza parole! XD


----------



## juventino (6 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> haha, anch'io ho un amico del genere che si e preso la Playstation 4 nel 2013 e ad ora si e comprato solamente due giochi per la sua Playstation: FIFA14 e FIFA15




È per colpa di queste persone che i giochi di calcio sono imbarazzanti oggi!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> È per colpa di queste persone che i giochi di calcio sono imbarazzanti oggi!



Sul serio.

Non capisco come mai per il calcio ci siano zero alternative ora, o pes o fifa. Una volta c'era più scelta.

Qualcun'altro potrebbe provare a infilarsi nel mercato, non credo ci sia bisogno poi di investimenti fuori portata, mi piacerebbe un bel gioco arcade vecchio stile, anche con zero licenze, mi andrebbero benissimo i nomi tarocchissimi come i primi pes sulla prima playstation.

Per me ci sarebbe tanta gente disposta a prendere qualcosa di questo tipo.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> haha, anch'io ho un amico del genere che si e preso la Playstation 4 nel 2013 e ad ora si e comprato solamente due giochi per la sua Playstation: FIFA14 e FIFA15



Anche io ho un amico cosi, però a differenza vostra non sono cosi critico.Io lo capisco...Lui una volta mi disse "io non sono un drogato di videogiochi, sono un drogato di Fifa e basta" Non ci vedo nulla di male.Lui per esempio si rompe le palle a giocare a GTA o ad altri giochi del genere, si diverte solo con quelli di calcio, che male c'è?Secondo me nessuno.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Anche io ho un amico cosi, però a differenza vostra non sono cosi critico.Io lo capisco...Lui una volta mi disse "io non sono un drogato di videogiochi, sono un drogato di Fifa e basta" Non ci vedo nulla di male.Lui per esempio si rompe le palle a giocare a GTA o ad altri giochi del genere, si diverte solo con quelli di calcio, che male c'è?Secondo me nessuno.



Si si non c'è nulla di male alla fin fine. Era solo una mia considerazione sul mondo videoludico che amo, che non è quello dei Fifa o dei COD.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Settembre 2015)

Sono stati rivelati i 50 giocatori più forti per graduatoria presenti su FIFA 16. La classifica la potete trovare sul sito della EA Sports. Dico solo che Chiellini è al 21esimo posto, mentre Yaya Tourè e Busquets sono rispettivamente 42esimi, e 29esimi


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Settembre 2015)

I primi 10.

10. David Silva - Manchester City (England) - 88
9. Thiago Silva - Paris Saint-Germain (France) - 88
8. Neymar Jr. - FC Barcelona (Spain) - 88
7. Zlatan Ibrahimović - Paris Saint-Germain (France) - 89
6. Eden Hazard - Chelsea FC (England) - 89
5. Arjen Robben - FC Bayern München (Germany) - 90
4. Manuel Neuer - FC Bayern München (Germany) - 90
3. Luis Suárez - FC Barcelona (Spain) - 90
2. Cristiano Ronaldo - Real Madrid CF (Spain) - 93
1. Lionel Messi - FC Barcelona (Spain) - 94


I bimbiminkia si staranno già segando all'idea di prendere il Barca per le partite online.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Settembre 2015)

Hazard prima di Ibra non si può vedere


----------



## Ma che ooh (5 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hazard prima di Ibra non si può vedere



Che poi a dirla tutta, si può tranquillamente invertire l'ordine , visto che sono dello stesso libello ( nel gioco )


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Settembre 2015)

Be ma allora vogliamo parlare del fatto che non ci sia Luka Modric tra i primi 10? Ok che è stato infortunato parecchio lo scorso anno, proprio come Robben che però c'è nei primi 10, ma resta secondo me il centrocampista più forte del mondo. E' anche più forte di David silva, giocatore che adoro. Ma va bè...Lasciamo perdere. Hanno messo 86 Pogba e 87 Chiellini. Quali droghe assumono quelli della EA? Chiellini era da fare 83 massimo e invece ha lo stesso punteggio di Sergio Ramos


----------



## Renegade (5 Settembre 2015)

Io mi auguro sia migliorato il gameplay in generale, al di là delle modalità. L'anno scorso i bug erano numerosi. Si finiva col fare sempre la stessa giocata. Ma il bello è che si prendeva gol come niente perché di colpo il tuo difensore faceva la fine di Willy il Coyote con bip bip. Il difetto più fastidioso però era appunto il calcio d'inizio dopo il gol subito. Lo battevi, correvi col tuo giocatore sino alla porta dribblando tutti semplicemente andando dritto e finivi col segnare. Che tu fossi contro la CPU o contro un giocatore reale. Le partite finivano quasi sempre con risultati tennistici assurdi. Spero quindi sia più reale e meno offensivo.

Quanto agli overall... Assurdi. Hazard come al solito pompatissimo. Per carità, ottimo giocatore, ma in una scala da 1 a 100 per me è al massimo da 84. Ibrahimovic di un punto sotto Suarez non esiste. E' il terzo miglior calciatore al mondo, appunto dopo Messi e Ronaldo. Pogba a 86 è da no comment. Chiellini 87 si capisce. Alla fine è dovuto al fatto che siano arrivati in finale. L'anno scorso poi il duo difensivo dei bianconeri fece un'ottima annata. E se proprio vogliam dirla tutta non è che Sergio Ramos distanzi così tanto Giorgio come difensore. Ha piedi migliori, ma anche lui fa tante di quelle cappellate...


----------



## Mou (5 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro sia migliorato il gameplay in generale, al di là delle modalità. L'anno scorso i bug erano numerosi. Si finiva col fare sempre la stessa giocata. Ma il bello è che si prendeva gol come niente perché di colpo il tuo difensore faceva la fine di Willy il Coyote con bip bip. Il difetto più fastidioso però era appunto il calcio d'inizio dopo il gol subito. Lo battevi, correvi col tuo giocatore sino alla porta dribblando tutti semplicemente andando dritto e finivi col segnare. Che tu fossi contro la CPU o contro un giocatore reale. Le partite finivano quasi sempre con risultati tennistici assurdi. Spero quindi sia più reale e meno offensivo.
> 
> Quanto agli overall... Assurdi. Hazard come al solito pompatissimo. Per carità, ottimo giocatore, ma in una scala da 1 a 100 per me è al massimo da 84. Ibrahimovic di un punto sotto Suarez non esiste. E' il terzo miglior calciatore al mondo, appunto dopo Messi e Ronaldo. Pogba a 86 è da no comment. Chiellini 87 si capisce. Alla fine è dovuto al fatto che siano arrivati in finale. L'anno scorso poi il duo difensivo dei bianconeri fece un'ottima annata. E se proprio vogliam dirla tutta non è che Sergio Ramos distanzi così tanto Giorgio come difensore. Ha piedi migliori, ma anche lui fa tante di quelle cappellate...



Quoto la parte sul gameplay, meno quella dei punteggi  Suarez è uno che decide le finali di Champions, Ibra al massimo la Coppa di Francia.


----------



## davoreb (5 Settembre 2015)

I punteggi sono relativi, ibra è devastante ANCHE perché è alto 1,90 sia nella realtà che a FIFA.

Se qua ci sono tanti giocatori di Fifa online ci si potrebbe scambiare il Nick....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Settembre 2015)

Io spero sistemino il Pro-Club, uso solamente quello


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> I punteggi sono relativi, ibra è devastante ANCHE perché è alto 1,90 sia nella realtà che a FIFA.
> 
> Se qua ci sono tanti giocatori di Fifa online ci si potrebbe scambiare il Nick....



Attento , anni fa non fini bene


----------



## Mou (5 Settembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io spero sistemino il Pro-Club, uso solamente quello



Cos'e?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Cos'e?



Stagioni di 10 partite. Parti dalla divisione 10 per arrivare alla 1, con le coppe ogni due settimane. E' come quella online in singolo, ma utilizzi solo il tuo giocatore, e i tuoi amici il loro. Puoi giocare fino a 11 in squadra (ovviamente).


----------



## Dany20 (7 Settembre 2015)

Milan FIFA 16 Ultimate Team Players & Stats - Futhead
Qui i probabili overall del Milan di FIFA 16.


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Settembre 2015)

Domani esce la demo...Speriamo bene


----------



## Mou (7 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Domani esce la demo...Speriamo bene



Recensitela appena possibile...


----------



## Renegade (7 Settembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Milan FIFA 16 Ultimate Team Players & Stats - Futhead
> Qui i probabili overall del Milan di FIFA 16.



Balotelli 80 dopo l'ultima schifosissima stagione è scandaloso. Casomai era Honda 79-80. Romagnoli 75 fa ridere. Mamma mia. 

Spero rinnovino pure la Carriera comunque. Certo, è una modalità che nei tempi di oggi può risultare obsoleta, ma ha un suo fascino. Comunque sapete se Fifa 16 sarà già aggiornato col mercato o bisognerà aggiornarlo in seguito? Ogni anno mancano i trasferimenti dell'ultima settimana tipo.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Balotelli 80 dopo l'ultima schifosissima stagione è scandaloso. Casomai era Honda 79-80. Romagnoli 75 fa ridere. Mamma mia.
> 
> Spero rinnovino pure la Carriera comunque. Certo, è una modalità che nei tempi di oggi può risultare obsoleta, ma ha un suo fascino. Comunque sapete se Fifa 16 sarà già aggiornato col mercato o bisognerà aggiornarlo in seguito? Ogni anno mancano i trasferimenti dell'ultima settimana tipo.


Nella carriera ci saranno tante novità. Per esempio i giocatori crescono attraverso gli allenamenti e hanno aggiunto anche tornei estivi dove ricavi anche soldi. Queato solo per Next-Gen ma non sono sicuro. Se non sbaglio i trasferimenti dell'ultima settimana non mancano mai nei giochi di FIFA.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli e Montolivo 80  . Gli altri valori ci possono stare, magari Diego Lopez era da almeno 85.


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Settembre 2015)

Regà stavo un po' in febbre, così ho creato un account sulla ps4 della Nuova Zelanda. La demo di Fifa è già in download


----------



## Giangy (8 Settembre 2015)

Questa mattina ho fatto un giro nello store Xbox, ma la demo di Fifa 16 per Xbox One non l'ho vista... c'è qualche orario preciso per scaricarla? Anche perché non posso stare tutta la giornata incollato alla Xbox One.


----------



## Dany20 (8 Settembre 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Questa mattina ho fatto un giro nello store Xbox, ma la demo di Fifa 16 per Xbox One non l'ho vista... c'è qualche orario preciso per scaricarla? Anche perché non posso stare tutta la giornata incollato alla Xbox One.


Pensò che per X-Box uscirà domani visto che oggi la demo è uscita per le console Sony.


----------



## Giangy (8 Settembre 2015)

Uscita demo Fifa 16 anche per Xbox One, ora scarico subito


----------



## Mou (8 Settembre 2015)

Ditemi qualcosa


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Recensitela appena possibile...



Ho fatto 5 o 6 partite, sono poche, ma provo a recensirla. 
Parto dal fatto che mi sembra mille spanne sopra a Fifa 15. A livello di Gameplay sono 2 giochi TOTALMENTE differenti. Quindi quest'anno non si può dire che la EA abbia fatto il solito Fifa. La demo di Fifa 15 non mi era piaciuta per nulla, questa invece si. Questo è già un grosso punto a suo favore. Passiamo al succo della questione: Il Gameplay.

Gioco molto, ma molto più lento e ragionato. Il ritmo delle partite è molto più basso ed è molto più simile al ritmo vero, rispetto allo scorso Fifa. La palla sembra veramente molto pesante, cosi come lo possono sembrare i calciatori. Tirare e fare gol è molto più difficile. Dimentichiamoci di far gol con sassate da 30 metri come se nulla fosse. Anzi, il gioco tende più a fari entrare in area per far gol, un po' come capita dal vero. Difensori finalmente degni di tale nome. L'1 vs 1 è molto tosto, ma soprattutto ho notato che anche quando si usa il difensore e si va ad affrontare l'attaccante, si ha sempre quella sensazione di "non esser da solo" succede l'opposto di quello che accadeva in Fifa 15. Se nel passato Fifa si aveva praticamente solo una chance di fermare l'attaccante e se si sbagliava l'intervento gli si lasciava un intera prateria, in questo accade l'esatto opposto. Ci si può permettere il lusso dell'errore, perchè ci sono i compagni a coprirti. E' più veritiero. Difesa molto buona. Si usa molto più il fisico. Non è raro vedere calciatori che proteggono la palla col fisico, un po' come accade quando i calciatori si mettono sulla bandiera del calcio d'angolo al 90esimo. Si difende la palla in quel modo, la cosa mi piace parecchio. Le scivolate sono molto più efficaci. Anche quando un attaccante scappa in corsa, lo si riesce a prendere con una scivolata, cosa quasi impossibile da fare nel vecchio fifa, ma soprattutto la palla non è sempre persa. Delle volte si fa la scivolate e si riesce anche a tenere la palla li vicino, cosi da far ripartire subito l'azione. I portieri son buoni, non ho riscontrato nessuna papera, ma anzi solo ottime uscite. 
La cosa che mi è piaciuta di più? L'intelligenza artificiale dei compagni. Finalmente si muovono come Dio comanda. Non sono statici. In attacco ti aiutano un sacco muovendosi tantissimo senza palle e quando si ha un possesso palla prolungato, non è raro veder salire la linea difensiva per schiacciare ancora di più la squadra avversaria. Questo è l'aspetto che più mi è piaciuto. 
L'arbitro mi sembra che si comporti bene. Non ha sbagliato nulla per ora, però non ho ancora fatto o subito un fallo da cartellino rosso, quindi non si come si comporta in quei casi.
I passaggi sono più difficili da fare, che siano passaggi normali o filtranti rasoterra. E' più difficile fare gol. Me la cavo bene con Fifa, con lo scorso capitolo ero arrivato in divisione 1 a stagioni online, ma le mie partite sono finite tutte 0-0 1-0 2-1 e via dicendo. Nessun risultato tennistico, fare gol è tosto e richiede tempo. Molto bene anche questo aspetto. Impossibile partire da centrocampo e andare diretto in porta, ma è anche tosto scartare 2 avversari di fila senza perdere palla. Bene cosi. Diciamo che sarà il Fifa anti bimbi*******, almeno l'impressione che ho è questa e son felice cosi.


Calcio femminile: Ho fatto solo una partita. Come immaginavo a me non piace. Secondo me è fatto bene, perchè giocare con le ragazze è molto diverso dal giocare coi calciatori maschi. Le femmine hanno un controllo di palla ridicolo, corrono di meno e soprattutto sono più ignoranti a livello tattico. Non tengono gli ruoli bene come la controparte maschile. Comunque è solo un aggiunta di poco conto. A me non interessa questo aspetto dl gioco.

La parte superflua, la grafica: E' il solito Fifa, dà le piste a Pes come impatto visivo, ma non c'è chissà quale differenza rispetto a Fifa 15. I calciatori ora hanno i tatuaggi, tipo a Messi si vede il braccio tatuato, non è affatto male come cosa. Gli arbitri hanno la bomboletta spry, quindi quando si tirano le punizioni si vede la linea sulla barriera e il cerchio sulla posizione di battuta. Il campo si deteriora molto meno. I segni delle scivolate si vedono di meno, cosi come quello delle impronte. Meglio cosi, direi. 

A me come primo impatto la demo è piaciuta molto. Spero che col passare delle partite continui questa sensazione positiva.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2015)

Esiste un gioco di calcio recente che non sia pes o fifa? Una volta c'era molta più scelta


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ho fatto 5 o 6 partite, sono poche, ma provo a recensirla.
> Parto dal fatto che mi sembra mille spanne sopra a Fifa 15. A livello di Gameplay sono 2 giochi TOTALMENTE differenti. Quindi quest'anno non si può dire che la EA abbia fatto il solito Fifa. La demo di Fifa 15 non mi era piaciuta per nulla, questa invece si. Questo è già un grosso punto a suo favore. Passiamo al succo della questione: Il Gameplay.
> 
> Gioco molto, ma molto più lento e ragionato. Il ritmo delle partite è molto più basso ed è molto più simile al ritmo vero, rispetto allo scorso Fifa. La palla sembra veramente molto pesante, cosi come lo possono sembrare i calciatori. Tirare e fare gol è molto più difficile. Dimentichiamoci di far gol con sassate da 30 metri come se nulla fosse. Anzi, il gioco tende più a fari entrare in area per far gol, un po' come capita dal vero. Difensori finalmente degni di tale nome. L'1 vs 1 è molto tosto, ma soprattutto ho notato che anche quando si usa il difensore e si va ad affrontare l'attaccante, si ha sempre quella sensazione di "non esser da solo" succede l'opposto di quello che accadeva in Fifa 15. Se nel passato Fifa si aveva praticamente solo una chance di fermare l'attaccante e se si sbagliava l'intervento gli si lasciava un intera prateria, in questo accade l'esatto opposto. Ci si può permettere il lusso dell'errore, perchè ci sono i compagni a coprirti. E' più veritiero. Difesa molto buona. Si usa molto più il fisico. Non è raro vedere calciatori che proteggono la palla col fisico, un po' come accade quando i calciatori si mettono sulla bandiera del calcio d'angolo al 90esimo. Si difende la palla in quel modo, la cosa mi piace parecchio. Le scivolate sono molto più efficaci. Anche quando un attaccante scappa in corsa, lo si riesce a prendere con una scivolata, cosa quasi impossibile da fare nel vecchio fifa, ma soprattutto la palla non è sempre persa. Delle volte si fa la scivolate e si riesce anche a tenere la palla li vicino, cosi da far ripartire subito l'azione. I portieri son buoni, non ho riscontrato nessuna papera, ma anzi solo ottime uscite.
> ...


Grazie, io non potendolo provare, lo compro ogni anno , anche se fa pietà , ( Fifa 10   ) , però dalla tua descrizione sembraa davvero ben fatto, lo comprerò di sicuro


----------



## Mou (8 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ho fatto 5 o 6 partite, sono poche, ma provo a recensirla.
> Parto dal fatto che mi sembra mille spanne sopra a Fifa 15. A livello di Gameplay sono 2 giochi TOTALMENTE differenti. Quindi quest'anno non si può dire che la EA abbia fatto il solito Fifa. La demo di Fifa 15 non mi era piaciuta per nulla, questa invece si. Questo è già un grosso punto a suo favore. Passiamo al succo della questione: Il Gameplay.
> 
> Gioco molto, ma molto più lento e ragionato. Il ritmo delle partite è molto più basso ed è molto più simile al ritmo vero, rispetto allo scorso Fifa. La palla sembra veramente molto pesante, cosi come lo possono sembrare i calciatori. Tirare e fare gol è molto più difficile. Dimentichiamoci di far gol con sassate da 30 metri come se nulla fosse. Anzi, il gioco tende più a fari entrare in area per far gol, un po' come capita dal vero. Difensori finalmente degni di tale nome. L'1 vs 1 è molto tosto, ma soprattutto ho notato che anche quando si usa il difensore e si va ad affrontare l'attaccante, si ha sempre quella sensazione di "non esser da solo" succede l'opposto di quello che accadeva in Fifa 15. Se nel passato Fifa si aveva praticamente solo una chance di fermare l'attaccante e se si sbagliava l'intervento gli si lasciava un intera prateria, in questo accade l'esatto opposto. Ci si può permettere il lusso dell'errore, perchè ci sono i compagni a coprirti. E' più veritiero. Difesa molto buona. Si usa molto più il fisico. Non è raro vedere calciatori che proteggono la palla col fisico, un po' come accade quando i calciatori si mettono sulla bandiera del calcio d'angolo al 90esimo. Si difende la palla in quel modo, la cosa mi piace parecchio. Le scivolate sono molto più efficaci. Anche quando un attaccante scappa in corsa, lo si riesce a prendere con una scivolata, cosa quasi impossibile da fare nel vecchio fifa, ma soprattutto la palla non è sempre persa. Delle volte si fa la scivolate e si riesce anche a tenere la palla li vicino, cosi da far ripartire subito l'azione. I portieri son buoni, non ho riscontrato nessuna papera, ma anzi solo ottime uscite.
> ...



Grazie! Prezzo di lancio? 70€?


----------



## Dany20 (8 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ho fatto 5 o 6 partite, sono poche, ma provo a recensirla.
> Parto dal fatto che mi sembra mille spanne sopra a Fifa 15. A livello di Gameplay sono 2 giochi TOTALMENTE differenti. Quindi quest'anno non si può dire che la EA abbia fatto il solito Fifa. La demo di Fifa 15 non mi era piaciuta per nulla, questa invece si. Questo è già un grosso punto a suo favore. Passiamo al succo della questione: Il Gameplay.
> 
> Gioco molto, ma molto più lento e ragionato. Il ritmo delle partite è molto più basso ed è molto più simile al ritmo vero, rispetto allo scorso Fifa. La palla sembra veramente molto pesante, cosi come lo possono sembrare i calciatori. Tirare e fare gol è molto più difficile. Dimentichiamoci di far gol con sassate da 30 metri come se nulla fosse. Anzi, il gioco tende più a fari entrare in area per far gol, un po' come capita dal vero. Difensori finalmente degni di tale nome. L'1 vs 1 è molto tosto, ma soprattutto ho notato che anche quando si usa il difensore e si va ad affrontare l'attaccante, si ha sempre quella sensazione di "non esser da solo" succede l'opposto di quello che accadeva in Fifa 15. Se nel passato Fifa si aveva praticamente solo una chance di fermare l'attaccante e se si sbagliava l'intervento gli si lasciava un intera prateria, in questo accade l'esatto opposto. Ci si può permettere il lusso dell'errore, perchè ci sono i compagni a coprirti. E' più veritiero. Difesa molto buona. Si usa molto più il fisico. Non è raro vedere calciatori che proteggono la palla col fisico, un po' come accade quando i calciatori si mettono sulla bandiera del calcio d'angolo al 90esimo. Si difende la palla in quel modo, la cosa mi piace parecchio. Le scivolate sono molto più efficaci. Anche quando un attaccante scappa in corsa, lo si riesce a prendere con una scivolata, cosa quasi impossibile da fare nel vecchio fifa, ma soprattutto la palla non è sempre persa. Delle volte si fa la scivolate e si riesce anche a tenere la palla li vicino, cosi da far ripartire subito l'azione. I portieri son buoni, non ho riscontrato nessuna papera, ma anzi solo ottime uscite.
> ...


Sono d'accordo è molto difficile segnare.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Grazie, io non potendolo provare, lo compro ogni anno , anche se fa pietà , ( Fifa 10   ) , però dalla tua descrizione sembraa davvero ben fatto, lo comprerò di sicuro



Guarda, la demo del vecchio Fifa non mi era piaciuta, infatti a Gennaio/febbraio misi in vendita il gioco perchè non mi piaceva. In vita mia non ho mai venduto un gioco di calcio fino a quel momento. Quest'anno pare tutt'altra pasta. Mancano ancora una ventina di giorni all'uscita ufficiale, quindi avrò tempo di provare meglio la demo e di darti altre informazioni 



Mou ha scritto:


> Grazie! Prezzo di lancio? 70€?



Di nulla. Scusami per gli errori di battitura, ma ho scritto di fretta.

Guarda nei negozi credo proprio che il prezzo di lancio sia quello, ma non fate follie. Non compratelo dai negozi. Vi do' un consiglio come se foste i miei migliori amici e questo vale anche per te [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] i giochi acquistateli da ConsolePlanet.it li vende NUOVI a 49,90 Euro spese di spedizioni gratuite incluse. Il gioco vi arriva a casa in 2/3 giorni massimo. Sono stra affidabili e sono molto rapidi. Io i giochi li acquisto da li, fidatevi. Lo scorso anno Fifa l'ho comprato a 49 e 90, poi l'ho rivenduto usato a 35. Ci ho perso solo 15 euro, mica male. L'unico "difetto" è che i giochi hanno la custodia con le scritte in inglese e sono senza libretto, però al suo interno sono identici alle versioni Italiane. Cambia solo questa piccola cosa. A me di custodia e libretto non frega nulla, quindi acquisto da li senza problemi. Provate a fare un giro su questo sito, ha prezzi ottimi


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Guarda, la demo del vecchio Fifa non mi era piaciuta, infatti a Gennaio/febbraio misi in vendita il gioco perchè non mi piaceva. In vita mia non ho mai venduto un gioco di calcio fino a quel momento. Quest'anno pare tutt'altra pasta. Mancano ancora una ventina di giorni all'uscita ufficiale, quindi avrò tempo di provare meglio la demo e di darti altre informazioni
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grazie [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]


----------



## Renegade (8 Settembre 2015)

Che non si potesse segnare da 30metri accadeva anche l'anno scorso. Praticamente IMPOSSIBILE segnare col tiro potente a meno che non usassi il tasto R con conseguente tiro a giro.
Sulla descrizione dell'arbitraggio ho parecchi dubbi. Per dire, in Fifa 15 sia contro CPU che contro umani non si subisce quasi mai fallo. Per dire, una punizione da 25-28 metri da cui posso segnare capita una volta ogni 6-7 partite.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2015)

La distanza minima a cui acquisto un gioco di calcio è tre anni, cosa che vale anche per i giochi di basket..fino ad ora non mi sono mai pentito di essermi perso qualche capitolo..non capirò mai perché spendere ogni anno 50-60 euro per avere l'ultimo quando 99volte su100 le migliorie sono minime..almeno ogni 3 anni vedo un reale progresso..se questo è così buono magari ci farò un pensierino anche se temo sia solo per PS4..


----------



## Mou (8 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Guarda, la demo del vecchio Fifa non mi era piaciuta, infatti a Gennaio/febbraio misi in vendita il gioco perchè non mi piaceva. In vita mia non ho mai venduto un gioco di calcio fino a quel momento. Quest'anno pare tutt'altra pasta. Mancano ancora una ventina di giorni all'uscita ufficiale, quindi avrò tempo di provare meglio la demo e di darti altre informazioni
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anche su Amazon lo danno a 49,99€


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Che non si potesse segnare da 30metri accadeva anche l'anno scorso. Praticamente IMPOSSIBILE segnare col tiro potente a meno che non usassi il tasto R con conseguente tiro a giro.
> Sulla descrizione dell'arbitraggio ho parecchi dubbi. Per dire, in Fifa 15 sia contro CPU che contro umani non si subisce quasi mai fallo. Per dire, una punizione da 25-28 metri da cui posso segnare capita una volta ogni 6-7 partite.



No dai...Ho perso il conto dei goal che ho fatto da lontano in Fifa 15. Chiaramente li facevo con gente con un bel tiro. Ora è veramente difficilissimo fare gol da lontano anche con Ibra e CR7. Anzi io di gol da fuori area non ne ho fatto manco uno per ora. Contro umani di falli ne subivo un sacco e quando me li facevano dai 25 metri li purgavo sempre  

Comunque il gioco è parecchio diverso da Fifa 15 e lo è anche l'IA degli avversari. Per ora mi sento soddisfatto, vediamo se col passare del tempo questa soddisfazione rimarrà o scomparirà.



Mou ha scritto:


> Anche su Amazon lo danno a 49,99€



Ottimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2015)

In download adesso


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Settembre 2015)

Carino, ma ancora non ci siamo


----------



## Giangy (8 Settembre 2015)

Ho notato passi in avanti, sicuramente se devo scegliere quest'anno trà Fifa 16, e PES 2016, credo che prenderò ancora Fifa 16, l'anno scorso dopo due anni che non prendevo più PES con Fifa, avevo fatto lo sbaglio di prendere subito dopo Fifa 15 anche PES 2015, delusione al massimo, si quest'anno prendo solo Fifa 16.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Settembre 2015)

I Youtuber si stanno già sfregando le mani.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La distanza minima a cui acquisto un gioco di calcio è tre anni, cosa che vale anche per i giochi di basket..fino ad ora non mi sono mai pentito di essermi perso qualche capitolo..non capirò mai perché spendere ogni anno 50-60 euro per avere l'ultimo quando 99volte su100 le migliorie sono minime..almeno ogni 3 anni vedo un reale progresso..se questo è così buono magari ci farò un pensierino anche se temo sia solo per PS4..



Concordo. Il più delle volte aggiornano le rose, e modificano qualche cosina qua e là giusto per dire "è tutto diverso". Ma ovviamente alle Software House va alla grande così, perchè ormai ci guadagnano un botto, grazie soprattutto a Youtube. Sono sempre del parere che è meglio spendere quei soldi per esplorare il mondo videoludico che offre migliaia di perle da scoprire.


----------



## Brain84 (9 Settembre 2015)

I cross sono buggati, ogni cross è quasi un gol


----------



## juventino (9 Settembre 2015)

Mah a me sembra quasi lo stesso gioco dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Giangy (9 Settembre 2015)

Ho visto hanno aggiunto tre nuovi volti originali finalmente, quello di Marquinhos, Cuadrado, e Icardi


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Settembre 2015)

Allora , per me giocare la demo di Fifa ogni anno è come un parto trigemellare ..e si , devo dire che mi è piaciuta.. non ho capito subito alcune dinamiche nuove per i movimenti dei compagni e ho provato a giocare con FUT DRAFT ... 

molto bene , in linea di massimo è il gioco dello scorso anno ( che era un abominio ) sistemato nelle pecche più importanti , ho notato anche io qualche problema nei cross e nei passaggi in profondità che inspiegabilmente vanno a finire dove vogliono loro . 

per il resto l'oretta che ho passato ieri sera ( non di più che la donna rompe per vedere la tv  ) è stata piacevole... INUTILE dirvi che ho già prenotato il gioco e il 24 sarà già in mie mani ..


----------



## davoreb (9 Settembre 2015)

ho fatto un paio di partite, mi sembra meglio del 15 come gameplay, sopratutto mi sembra più difficile andare via in velocità come nel 15.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Settembre 2015)

provata la demo......carina ma non credo che spenderò 50/60 € per un gioco quasi uguale al 15.


----------



## Renegade (9 Settembre 2015)

Più che con l'EA ecc. dobbiamo prendercela con Konami. Se Fifa è da anni un prodotto invariato è per via dell'involuzione incredibile subita da PES. Perché sì, fino a Fifa 2009 quest'ultimo aveva tanti campionati, licenze ecc. ma poteva solo essere spernacchiato dal suo collega videoludico. Sarà che alcuni di noi provengono dalla generazione dei Pes e degli ISS, però Fifa è diventato un fenomeno da monopolio solo da quando il vero Re è decaduto. 

Le ore passate con amici a giocare a Pes con i relativi tornei non si dimenticano.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Più che con l'EA ecc. dobbiamo prendercela con Konami. Se Fifa è da anni un prodotto invariato è per via dell'involuzione incredibile subita da PES. Perché sì, fino a Fifa 2009 quest'ultimo aveva tanti campionati, licenze ecc. ma poteva solo essere spernacchiato dal suo collega videoludico. Sarà che alcuni di noi provengono dalla generazione dei Pes e degli ISS, però Fifa è diventato un fenomeno da monopolio solo da quando il vero Re è decaduto.
> 
> Le ore passate con amici a giocare a Pes con i relativi tornei non si dimenticano.



PES è crollato miseramente, ma una volta era il re indiscusso.
Come dimenticare gli originali Marinda, Cellini, Castello e Stromer di Pro Evolution sulla PSX

La demo di Fifa 16 (su PC) comunque mi ha lasciato una buona impressione, ma di sicuro quest'anno non ci spenderò soldi.
Ridarei quasi quasi una chance a PES se al momento non stessi odiando così tanto la Konami.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> PES è crollato miseramente, ma una volta era il re indiscusso.
> Come dimenticare gli originali Marinda, Cellini, Castello e Stromer di Pro Evolution sulla PSX
> 
> La demo di Fifa 16 (su PC) comunque mi ha lasciato una buona impressione, ma di sicuro quest'anno non ci spenderò soldi.
> Ridarei quasi quasi una chance a PES se al momento non stessi odiando così tanto la Konami.



Allora , io sono un pochino più vecchio di voi.. io ero ( sono ) un amante della Konami .. lo scorso anno sono andato in pellegrinaggio a tokio nella sede .. infatti quando critico Pes e la gente mi dice ... ehhhhhh ma te giochi a fifaaaaaaa ... e si che gioco a fifa perchè pes fa schifo e per dirlo io vi lascio immaginare ...

io ho giocato a TUTTI i pes ( iSS ) fino al 2013 poi per disperazione presi FIFA e dovetti ammettere con tanto di cenere su'ccapo ( cit ) che il re stava morendo.. 

da allora è sempre stato un lento declino .. non che FIFA abbia sfornato miracoli è .. IL 15 ERA UN ABOMINIO di bug.. ma sicuramente meglio di pes ... 

peccato..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Settembre 2015)

Sono 4 anni che non introducono alcuna modifica al gameplay. Spero sia meglio del 15, devo provarlo per decidere se comprarlo o meno.


----------



## carlocarlo (10 Settembre 2015)

nel gameplay c'è differenza tra la xbox 360 e la one?


----------



## Giangy (10 Settembre 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> nel gameplay c'è differenza tra la xbox 360 e la one?


Come grafica, volti giocatori sicuramente si, come gameplay non saprei... in Fifa 14, il gameplay trà le versione PS3/Xbox 360, e versione PS4/Xbox One era diverso, mentre in Fifa 15 era identico, ma non come grafica


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2015)

FIFA16 non mi convince minimamente. Ho giocato un bel paio di gare con un amico e gia sono annoiato. Sembra, come al solito, FIFA15 con piccoli cambiamenti. Innanzitutto hanno cambiato il cambio di giocatore che per me ora e disastroso e non funziona come dovrebbe. Poi i portieri spesso fanno miracoli, ma una volta in area di rigore diventa facilissimo segnare.

Direi che ci sono diversi aspetti che sono stati migliorati nettamente mentre altre cose sono peggiorate. Non mi convince proprio, alla fine dei conti e il solito gamplay FIFA che per anni e anni ormai e fondamentalmente uguale(sono diventato giocatre FIFA nel 2009).

Spero in un PES2016 decente ma non mi fido della Konami, per ora non ho ordinato ne FIFA ne PES, vediamo cosa si dira di PES tra qualche settimana.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> nel gameplay c'è differenza tra la xbox 360 e la one?



Non penso è ... Ci sarà differenza grafica ma il gameplay di base è quello


----------



## carlocarlo (11 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non penso è ... Ci sarà differenza grafica ma il gameplay di base è quello



lo spero, cosi non devo cambiare la mia fida e economica 360


----------



## Mou (11 Settembre 2015)

C'è poco da fare, lo comprerò al 100%. Le partite con gli amici sono sacre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> lo spero, cosi non devo cambiare la mia fida e economica 360



hahahha , ma si non stiamo parlando di 5mila euro ... alla fine adesso cosa costa 300/400 ?? non è comunque una spesa assurda


----------



## Tobi (14 Settembre 2015)

ci ho giocato su ps4 è fighissimo, sembra quasi una partita vera


----------



## Liuke (16 Settembre 2015)

Per chi interessa è gia disponibile la web app di fut 16


----------



## Giangy (16 Settembre 2015)

Nel Playstore di google per android, c'è un app di Fifa 16, ma non si capisce se è il nuovo gioco per smartphone, tablet, o semplicemente un app per gestire applicazioni per Fifa 16 console


----------



## Crox93 (22 Settembre 2015)

Le novità della modalità carriera (es tornei estivi, allenamenti dedicati, possibilità di ingaggiare svincolati, etc...) saranno disponibili anche per PS3??


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2015)

Manca poco


----------



## carlocarlo (22 Settembre 2015)

in preda di uno schizzo mi sono preso la one  sto scaricando il gioco.. sono 23 giga


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> in preda di uno schizzo mi sono preso la one  sto scaricando il gioco.. sono 23 giga



:O ma è già uscito sullo store ? 

io ho il solito magheggio da mediaworld


----------



## carlocarlo (22 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> :O ma è già uscito sullo store ?
> 
> io ho il solito magheggio da mediaworld



sullo store si, si puo giocare 10 ore in anteprima per xbox one 

aggiungimi lollo
bostoncarlo


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> sullo store si, si puo giocare 10 ore in anteprima per xbox one
> 
> aggiungimi lollo
> bostoncarlo



Ma in che senso 10 ore ? A me non fa giocare falla demo ..


----------



## carlocarlo (22 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma in che senso 10 ore ? A me non fa giocare falla demo ..



per xbox one tutti gli iscritti su ea access (in pratica basta aver giocato ad un altro fifa online e sei per forza iscritto) si puo comprare il gioco dal 17 settembre. il day one rimane il 24 ma per gli iscritti su ea access ti fa giocare per 10 ore (con la tua copia originale e gia pagata) prima del 24


----------



## Giangy (22 Settembre 2015)

Per la versione mobile di android, c'è l'aggiornamento di Fifa 15 UT, con divise e menu di Fifa 16, sapevo che oggi doveva uscire la versione mobile di Fifa 16 UT, ma nel Play Store ancora nessuna traccia


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> per xbox one tutti gli iscritti su ea access (in pratica basta aver giocato ad un altro fifa online e sei per forza iscritto) si puo comprare il gioco dal 17 settembre. il day one rimane il 24 ma per gli iscritti su ea access ti fa giocare per 10 ore (con la tua copia originale e gia pagata) prima del 24




A ok , no io compro la copia fisica ... Così la rivendo


----------



## carlocarlo (22 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A ok , no io compro la copia fisica ... Così la rivendo



Io ho preso la xbox con Fifa incluso


----------



## Crox93 (23 Settembre 2015)

Le novità della modalità carriera (es tornei estivi, allenamenti dedicati, possibilità di ingaggiare svincolati, etc...) saranno disponibili anche per PS3??


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2015)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Le novità della modalità carriera (es tornei estivi, allenamenti dedicati, possibilità di ingaggiare svincolati, etc...) saranno disponibili anche per PS3??



Sai che penso di no... però non ne sono sicuro


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Settembre 2015)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Le novità della modalità carriera (es tornei estivi, allenamenti dedicati, possibilità di ingaggiare svincolati, etc...) saranno disponibili anche per PS3??



Cose esclusive su PS4, One e PC: centro creazione, le musiche e i cori personalizzati, FIFA Interactive World Cup, le match lobby e il commento supplementare di Clive Tyldesley e Andy Townsend.
Le modalità saranno le stesse anche sulla old-gen


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Settembre 2015)

raga dubbio esistenziale, ps4 o xbox one??


----------



## Crox93 (23 Settembre 2015)

Ringrazio entrambi per le risposte 
Ad ogni modo lo comprerò per la PS3, l'ultimo Fifa che ho é il 13 e direi che é ora di aggiornarsi un po ahahah


----------



## Giangy (23 Settembre 2015)

Uscito Fifa 16 Ultimate Team, anche per android nel Play Store


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> raga dubbio esistenziale, ps4 o xbox one??



Dovresti vederti la puntata di Sheldon che fa la stessa scelta ... Impossibile risponderti , sono equivalenti ..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> raga dubbio esistenziale, ps4 o xbox one??



Basati sulle esclusive. Per il resto sono praticamente lo stesso. Io per esempio non voglio perdermi Uncharted 4, No Man's Sky o Last Guardian, e allora virerei su PS4. 
Ma andiamo off-topic!


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Settembre 2015)

grazie ragazzi


----------



## davoreb (24 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> raga dubbio esistenziale, ps4 o xbox one??



io ho preso la one perchè i miei amici hanno quella.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2015)

Raga, fatemi sapere com'è perché sono in dubbio se prenderlo o no. L'esperienza dell'anno scorso è stata a dir poco frustrante, nella carriera, a Leggenda, il massimo a cui potessi aspirare erano dei piazzamenti Europa League, al massimo Champions ma con le squadre più forti del mondo, tipo United, perché avere la costanza di risultati per vincere il campionato o un trofeo contro la CPU è praticamente impossibile, almeno per me. È frustrante giocare e sapere di non poter vincere nulla, manco sui videogames.


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Settembre 2015)

su consoleplanet .it fifa 16 e' a 44.90 quasi quasi.....


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Raga, fatemi sapere com'è perché sono in dubbio se prenderlo o no. L'esperienza dell'anno scorso è stata a dir poco frustrante, nella carriera, a Leggenda, il massimo a cui potessi aspirare erano dei piazzamenti Europa League, al massimo Champions ma con le squadre più forti del mondo, tipo United, perché avere la costanza di risultati per vincere il campionato o un trofeo contro la CPU è praticamente impossibile, almeno per me. È frustrante giocare e sapere di non poter vincere nulla, manco sui videogames.



Ho letto varie recensione, e ti do un consiglio. Se prediligi il gioco offline (come me!) buttati su PES. Se invece ami l'online, Fifa è molto migliore. Ma non voglio scatenare la solita solfa PES vs FIFA, solo un consiglio da uno che ha provato entrambi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Settembre 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> su consoleplanet .it fifa 16 e' a 44.90 quasi quasi.....



ConsolePlanet è un mostro, e poi ho anche letto che ha rapporti coi Stockisti quindi conviene eccome.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2015)

Comprato oggi. Buttato nel cestino


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Comprato oggi. Buttato nel cestino



Per che console? Pareri negativi?


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Per che console? Pareri negativi?



PS4. Che dire, volevano rendere il gioco più realistico invece lo hanno solo reso ingiocabile. Gioco lento, passaggi da direzionare in modo preciso altrimenti finiscono in curva, idem i lanci col filtrante in avanti, i portieri che sembrano Gesù e il solito ridicolo bug che quando batti dal centrocampo ti ritrovi nella porta avversaria a segnare. Lo so perchè il mio primo gol è stato proprio cosi. Non buttate 70 euro, se volete compratelo in quei siti dove lo vendono a 50, ma non a 70, non ne vale la pena. L'unica cosa buona è la grafica principale.


----------



## juventino (24 Settembre 2015)

Ordinato su Amazon a 50 euro. Volevo dare una chance anche a Pes, ma spendere 50-70 euro per un gioco con le rose aggiornate a giugno 2016 e un numero di squadre europee con cui a malapena ci riempi i gironi di Champions è improponibile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2015)

A me piace un casino , a parte giocare con i Bronzo a Fut ... Ho fatto cadere il paradiso


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> PS4. Che dire, volevano rendere il gioco più realistico invece lo hanno solo reso ingiocabile. Gioco lento, passaggi da direzionare in modo preciso altrimenti finiscono in curva, idem i lanci col filtrante in avanti, i portieri che sembrano Gesù e il solito ridicolo bug che quando batti dal centrocampo ti ritrovi nella porta avversaria a segnare. Lo so perchè il mio primo gol è stato proprio cosi. Non buttate 70 euro, se volete compratelo in quei siti dove lo vendono a 50, ma non a 70, non ne vale la pena. L'unica cosa buona è la grafica principale.



Ohhhh Booommm ci gioco da 4 ore e a me è piaciuto ... Non esagerare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ho letto varie recensione, e ti do un consiglio. Se prediligi il gioco offline (come me!) buttati su PES. Se invece ami l'online, Fifa è molto migliore. Ma non voglio scatenare la solita solfa PES vs FIFA, solo un consiglio da uno che ha provato entrambi


Diciamo che gioco sia on che off ma mi piace particolarmente giocare off. Pes è migliorato? No perché io sono rimasto alla ciofeca dell'11 se non sbaglio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Settembre 2015)

Per quanto riguarda il Pro Club la CPU è migliorata moltissimo. Sono contento.

E poi c'è la maglia classica del Milan bianca


----------



## Doctore (25 Settembre 2015)

Upgrade evidente.Molto realistico.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che gioco sia on che off ma mi piace particolarmente giocare off. Pes è migliorato? No perché io sono rimasto alla ciofeca dell'11 se non sbaglio.



Uuh è un gioco del tutto diverso, l'anno scorso è stato valutato al pari di Fifa. Io lo consiglio sempre per il gioco off-line. Ho il 2015 e ci gioco ancora adesso, grazie anche alla community sempre molto attiva su PES.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Uuh è un gioco del tutto diverso, l'anno scorso è stato valutato al pari di Fifa. Io lo consiglio sempre per il gioco off-line. Ho il 2015 e ci gioco ancora adesso, grazie anche alla community sempre molto attiva su PES.


Però la mancanza delle licenze mi frena non poco, nel 2015 non si possono vedere il Chelsea o il City senza licenza.


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2015)

Scusate un dubbio: Ho iniziato la stagione col Milan e Balotelli continua a farmi un casino di gol (almeno nei videogames ahah) ma visto che é in prestito posso comprarlo in qualche modo per la prossima stagione?? Perché mi ricordo i vecchi fifa in cui non potevi comprare giocatori che tornavano alle loro squadre d'origine


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2015)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Scusate un dubbio: Ho iniziato la stagione col Milan e Balotelli continua a farmi un casino di gol (almeno nei videogames ahah) ma visto che é in prestito posso comprarlo in qualche modo per la prossima stagione?? Perché mi ricordo i vecchi fifa in cui non potevi comprare giocatori che tornavano alle loro squadre d'origine



Io non lo so , gioco praticamente solo a Fut ...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ohhhh Booommm ci gioco da 4 ore e a me è piaciuto ... Non esagerare


Non so a cosa giochi, ma la modalità carriera è ingiocabile come al solito.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io non lo so , gioco praticamente solo a Fut ...


Ecco...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2015)

Allora veniamo ad una recensione un po' più approfondita dopo una decina big giorni di gioco... 

il gioco è veramente bello ( parlo di FUT ) e NON è più possibile grazie a dio prendere la palla a centrocampo e andare in slalom fino alla porta . 
Moltissimi giocatori ( binbimikiuz ) che facevano SOLO cosi quest'anno hanno vita molto dura... meglio per chi sa veramente giocare .. 

ho notato che il mercato dei crediti quest anno è calato drasticamente , forse per merito dei limiti di costi.. comunque meglio cosi ad adesso non ho incontrato ancora squadre in cat 8 con bale ronaldo e messi in attacco.. almeno questo .. 

tra l'altro apro una parentesi ma che senso ha giocare a FUT comprare un milione di crediti ( prima quando era possibile ) e poi bullarsi con la squadra più forte di tutti ?? 

bello , vinci con un tiro da 40 metri di Ibra mentre io ho fatto 200 tiri in porta che hai puntualmente parato perché hai in porta la leggenda da 93 .


----------



## davoreb (2 Ottobre 2015)

L'ho provato per qualche giorno e confermo che il game play è migliorato tantissimo, veramente molto bello e realistico infatti con il Milan è difficilissimo giocare 

Ho provato soprattutto stagioni online e mi è piaciuto molto.

La modalità carriera di contro è pietosa e praticamente identica alle versioni precedenti: nel primo mercato con il Milan ho preso Verratti, Gundogan, Isco, Lacazette vendendo tutti i nostri cessi... così ridicolo che ho smesso subito.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Ottobre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> L'ho provato per qualche giorno e confermo che il game play è migliorato tantissimo, veramente molto bello e realistico infatti con il Milan è difficilissimo giocare
> 
> Ho provato soprattutto stagioni online e mi è piaciuto molto.
> 
> La modalità carriera di contro è pietosa e praticamente identica alle versioni precedenti: nel primo mercato con il Milan ho preso Verratti, Gundogan, Isco, Lacazette vendendo tutti i nostri cessi... così ridicolo che ho smesso subito.


Proverò Fut, ma è un peccato che la EA abbia deciso di mollare la modalità carriera. Nelle versioni precedenti restava un gioco divertente online, mentre offline sinceramente non mi entusiasmava.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Ottobre 2015)

Il gioco è bellissimo. L'unico problema è che ogni partita viene falsata da dei rigori inesistenti (ok, il nuovo sistema dei contrasti è realistico, ma dovrebbero adeguargli anche degli arbitraggi altrettanto realistici, perchè non possono fischiare rigore al minimo contatto fisico) e dai portieri fuori dal mondo. Prendono qualsiasi cosa, compresi i siluri calciati da due metri, poi magari si addormentano sui tiri da trequarti....


----------



## davoreb (3 Ottobre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il gioco è bellissimo. L'unico problema è che ogni partita viene falsata da dei rigori inesistenti (ok, il nuovo sistema dei contrasti è realistico, ma dovrebbero adeguargli anche degli arbitraggi altrettanto realistici, perchè non possono fischiare rigore al minimo contatto fisico) e dai portieri fuori dal mondo. Prendono qualsiasi cosa, compresi i siluri calciati da due metri, poi magari si addormentano sui tiri da trequarti....



Anch'io ho notato i rigori al minimo contatto, ora ci sto più attento.

A me piace che i portieri prendono i tiri se glieli calci in bocca, è un po' più difficile segnare.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Ottobre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Anch'io ho notato i rigori al minimo contatto, ora ci sto più attento.
> 
> A me piace che i portieri prendono i tiri se glieli calci in bocca, è un po' più difficile segnare.



Sui contatti cerco di starci attento, ma a volte fischia dei rigori che non esistono nè in cielo, nè in terra. Sui portieri è vero che è divertente il fatto che ci si debba impegnare per far gol, però a volte falsa le partite...
Comunque in generale il gioco mi sta piacendo...in pochi giorni ho messo su una bella squadretta Bundes valutazione 80 e intesa 100


----------



## juventino (3 Ottobre 2015)

Ormai sto gioco è solo ed esclusivamente online e FUT. Le modalità offline sono completamente abbandonate a loro stesse.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Ottobre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ormai sto gioco è solo ed esclusivamente online e FUT. Le modalità offline sono completamente abbandonate a loro stesse.



Vero vero, se cerchi l'esperienza off-line meglio PES.


----------



## davoreb (3 Ottobre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sui contatti cerco di starci attento, ma a volte fischia dei rigori che non esistono nè in cielo, nè in terra. Sui portieri è vero che è divertente il fatto che ci si debba impegnare per far gol, però a volte falsa le partite...
> Comunque in generale il gioco mi sta piacendo...in pochi giorni ho messo su una bella squadretta Bundes valutazione 80 e intesa 100



Si anche la mia squadretta Serie A sta prendendo forma.


----------



## Ma che ooh (3 Ottobre 2015)

Giocato oggi, molto meglio degli ultimi 2-3 Fifa, ma i portieri, in offline sono impossibili da superare, e quelli del giocatore fanno le peggio paperate, le bestemmie che ho tirato


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Ottobre 2015)

Mamma mia raga FUT è una ficata totale ... 

L hanno migliorato un casino ... Attendo il miglioramento dei server -.-


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2015)

Preso oggi, non sembra niente male.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Qualcuno che l'ha provato per Android può dirmi com'è? Mi interessa se è fluido e non si blocca, e se consuma tanto internet


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2015)

Bello bello , molto più difficile segnare ...


----------



## Giangy (30 Novembre 2015)

La versione di Fifa 16 android è compatibile con Samsung S5 Neo? Ho letto che è compatibile con S5, ma secondo me dovrebbe esserlo anche con S5 Neo, visto che cambia molto poco


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Dicembre 2015)

Ragazzi qualcuno di voi che sta giocando a FUT ??? 

Mi spigate come diavolo fanno a comprare i crediti se la EA ha messo il blocco ??? 

ieri ho giocato ANCORA la finale ( persa ) contro un tipo che aveva messi CR7 bale difesa del real e centrocampo del barca ... ingiocabile


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno di voi che sta giocando a FUT ???
> 
> Mi spigate come diavolo fanno a comprare i crediti se la EA ha messo il blocco ???
> 
> ieri ho giocato ANCORA la finale ( persa ) contro un tipo che aveva messi CR7 bale difesa del real e centrocampo del barca ... ingiocabile



Da quel che so vendono direttamente l'account con i crediti già dentro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Da quel che so vendono direttamente l'account con i crediti già dentro.



bella roba , io li insulto sempre ... che piacere c'è a giocare con i più forti ?? io mi sono fatto un mazzo incredibile per riuscire a prendere a 60k Lewandowski ( si scrive così ? ) ... 

però ora me lo godo.. ma quando giochi contro queste squadre è impossibile .. gente con ibra messi e CR7 in attacco.. veramente mi passa la voglia di giocare .


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> bella roba , io li insulto sempre ... che piacere c'è a giocare con i più forti ?? io mi sono fatto un mazzo incredibile per riuscire a prendere a 60k Lewandowski ( si scrive così ? ) ...
> 
> però ora me lo godo.. ma quando giochi contro queste squadre è impossibile .. gente con ibra messi e CR7 in attacco.. veramente mi passa la voglia di giocare .



Imho i giocatori contano il 5-10%, dipende tutto da quanto sei forte a giocare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Imho i giocatori contano il 5-10%, dipende tutto da quanto sei forte a giocare.



si in parte è vero , io ho provato a giocare in cat 2 a FUT con squadre ridicole ( tutte argento ) che però mi hanno piallato clamorosamente ... 

certo che se però sei un giocatore " medio " ma con super giocatori altro che 5/10% a parità di capacita mi ammazzi.


----------



## Tobi (26 Dicembre 2015)

chi ha ps4? sono fortino a questo gioco


----------



## Giangy (27 Dicembre 2015)

Sapete come mai perchè nel Samsung S5 Neo nel Playstore non vedo trà i giochi Fifa 16 Ultimate Team? Forse non è compatibile con il dispositvo? Strano che per una variante del S5 non sia compatibile...


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bello bello , molto più difficile segnare ...



Lollo, io non l'ho ancora preso. A distanza di mesi dall'uscita me lo consigli? La demo mi aveva dato impressioni molto positive. Fammi sapere per favore


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Lollo, io non l'ho ancora preso. A distanza di mesi dall'uscita me lo consigli? La demo mi aveva dato impressioni molto positive. Fammi sapere per favore




Ci sto giocando regolarmente , a me piace ... Riconfermo la difficoltà nel segnare rispetto all anno scorso .

Hanno sistemato un paio di bug e tipo quest anno segnare di calcio d angolo è impossibile ... 1/20 è gol il resto neanxhe tiri in porta


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Dicembre 2015)

informo che , per chi fosse interessato , il gioco e' tornato disponibile su console planet a 44.90 ( xbox 360 )


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Dicembre 2015)

FUT è ingiocabile , io auguro la MORTE a tutti i ragazzini di 12 anni con 4 milioni di crediti comprati .


----------



## hiei87 (28 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> FUT è ingiocabile , io auguro la MORTE a tutti i ragazzini di 12 anni con 4 milioni di crediti comprati .



Oltre questo, alla fine il valore dei giocatori conta fino a un certo punto, e non perchè conti l'abilità dell'utente, ma perchè certe partite, anzi, certi cicli di partite, sembrano indirizzati a priori.
Io con calma e giocando partite su partite ho messo su due rose (Liga e Serie A) di tutto rispetto, ma non ho notato nessun cambiamento a livello di risultati. Cicli di vittorie alternati da cicli di sconfitte a prescindere dai giocatori controllati.
I soliti Walcott, Welbeck e compagnia che sono 10 volte più forti di Iniesta, Muller, Ibra e Ozil solo per la velocità. Arbitraggi assurdi e utenza fatta in gran parte da bambini che si divertono a lanciare il velocista di turno e a fare numeri da circo improponibili nel calcio reale.
Il problema è che alla fine fut è una droga. Se vinci giochi perchè ti diverti. Se perdi giochi perchè ti innervosisci e vuoi rifarti...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Dicembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Oltre questo, alla fine il valore dei giocatori conta fino a un certo punto, e non perchè conti l'abilità dell'utente, ma perchè certe partite, anzi, certi cicli di partite, sembrano indirizzati a priori.
> Io con calma e giocando partite su partite ho messo su due rose (Liga e Serie A) di tutto rispetto, ma non ho notato nessun cambiamento a livello di risultati. Cicli di vittorie alternati da cicli di sconfitte a prescindere dai giocatori controllati.
> I soliti Walcott, Welbeck e compagnia che sono 10 volte più forti di Iniesta, Muller, Ibra e Ozil solo per la velocità. Arbitraggi assurdi e utenza fatta in gran parte da bambini che si divertono a lanciare il velocista di turno e a fare numeri da circo improponibili nel calcio reale.
> Il problema è che alla fine fut è una droga. Se vinci giochi perchè ti diverti. Se perdi giochi perchè ti innervosisci e vuoi rifarti...



Perfetto , la penso esattamente come te .

Io comunque ribadisco , non sopporto i ragazzini che acquistano i crediti e hanno rose IMPOSSIBILI .

Detto questo , se capiti tu nel ciclo ( di solito 4 partite ) in cui devi vincere e il tuo avversario in quello che deve perdere può anche avere 11 Messi ma colpirà 12 pali e il mio portiere parerà bordate da 2 metri in capriola


----------



## Hammer (28 Dicembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che alla fine fut è una droga. Se vinci giochi perchè ti diverti. Se perdi giochi perchè ti innervosisci e vuoi rifarti...



Se perdi perché prendi 3 traverse e il tuo avversario vince con 2 tiri scarsi, più che innervosirti vuoi spaccare la console in più parti. Specialmente nei "cicli di partite indirizzati"


----------



## hiei87 (29 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perfetto , la penso esattamente come te .
> 
> Io comunque ribadisco , non sopporto i ragazzini che acquistano i crediti e hanno rose IMPOSSIBILI .
> 
> Detto questo , se capiti tu nel ciclo ( di solito 4 partite ) in cui devi vincere e il tuo avversario in quello che deve perdere può anche avere 11 Messi ma colpirà 12 pali e il mio portiere parerà bordate da 2 metri in capriola



Sì...in generale l'utenza rovina di molto il gioco, sia per il discorso dei crediti comprati, sia per il modo in cui gioca. Però il problema principale è il fatto delle partite pilotate, perchè tante volte mi è capitato di affrontare squadre di ragazzini cariche di fenomeni e di umiliarli con una rosa a 4 stelle. Solo che, come sempre, anche in quei casi a volte vinco, altre perdo prendendo 3 traverse e subendo gol in contropiede dopo 10 rimpalli. [MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION], meglio non toccare l'argomento spaccare roba per colpa di fifa...Ne avrei da raccontare purtroppo...


----------



## juventino (29 Dicembre 2015)

Seriamente, ma come fate ancora a divertirvi a FUT? Io ho dovuto abbandonare quasi subito perchè mi stavano letteralmente saltando i nervi. Si tratta soli di sprecare tempo, nervi e (se sei proprio idiota) soldi.


----------



## vota DC (29 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> FUT è ingiocabile , io auguro la MORTE a tutti i ragazzini di 12 anni con 4 milioni di crediti comprati .



Il pay to win ha già rovinato pure i giochini su browser, sono così tonti da averlo introdotto su Fifa?


----------



## Brain84 (29 Dicembre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Il pay to win ha già rovinato pure i giochini su browser, sono così tonti da averlo introdotto su Fifa?



Chiamali tonti..fanno milioni di dollari con le transazioni di FUT


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Dicembre 2015)

Madonna , ho appena spento la One dopo 16 ( SEDICI ) tiri in porta contro 3 del mio avversario e la partita a FUT è finita 0-2 per lui ...

Ora ditemi voi come faccio a non tirare giù il paradiso ogni santo giorno , io lo odio sto gioco e mi odio perché non posso non giocarci tutti i giorni .


----------



## davoreb (30 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Madonna , ho appena spento la One dopo 16 ( SEDICI ) tiri in porta contro 3 del mio avversario e la partita a FUT è finita 0-2 per lui ...
> 
> Ora ditemi voi come faccio a non tirare giù il paradiso ogni santo giorno , io lo odio sto gioco e mi odio perché non posso non giocarci tutti i giorni .



giochi a fut o a stagioni? all'inizio ho provato FUT e mi capitava spesso (per entrambe le parti), con stagioni molto meno, solitamente le partite che devo vincere le vinco e quelle che devo perdere le perdo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Dicembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> giochi a fut o a stagioni? all'inizio ho provato FUT e mi capitava spesso (per entrambe le parti), con stagioni molto meno, solitamente le partite che devo vincere le vinco e quelle che devo perdere le perdo.


Fut , con oggi sono 12 partite di fila che perdo ... Sono sceso di 2 categorie ( ora sono nella 4 ) ... Ho incontrato SOLO gente con squadroni inarrivabili e io chiaramente sono nel momento in cui devo perdere ... Oggi nell ultima partita 4 pali e 2 traverse finita 1-0 per L altro con 2 tiri in porta ... Gol suo e miracolo del mio portiere ... Questa cosa sta diventando frustrante ...

Sto pensando di non giocare più a FUT


----------



## Hammer (30 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Fut , con oggi sono 12 partite di fila che perdo *... Sono sceso di 2 categorie ( ora sono nella 4 ) ... Ho incontrato SOLO gente con squadroni inarrivabili e io chiaramente sono nel momento in cui devo perdere ... Oggi nell ultima partita 4 pali e 2 traverse finita 1-0 per L altro con 2 tiri in porta ... Gol suo e miracolo del mio portiere ... Questa cosa sta diventando frustrante ...
> 
> Sto pensando di non giocare più a FUT



Anche io spesso ho serie di partite in cui vinco sempre, dopodiché altre serie di altrettante partite in cui perdo sempre. Boh


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Anche io spesso ho serie di partite in cui vinco sempre, dopodiché altre serie di altrettante partite in cui perdo sempre. Boh



Lo ripeto devono assolutamente sistemare sta cosa e quella dei crediti , ne va della vita del gioco ... Vi giuro mi viene voglia di vendere tutto .. Sono frustrato e stufo


----------



## Giangy (2 Gennaio 2016)

Dovrei prendere a breve un nuovo videogioco di calcio, per Xbox One, ma sarei indeciso... diciamo la verità, Fifa 16 sarebbe la mia preferenza, specie come giocabilità, l'unica cosa che non sono sicuro è la solita grafica ormai datata da due anni, mentre PES 2016 sarei curioso di provarlo, visto i volti perfetti, e la grafica quasi realistica. Ho provato le due demo mesi fa, e Fifa 16 mi è sembrato più completo, cosa mi consigliate?


----------



## hiei87 (2 Gennaio 2016)

Ripeto quanto detto prima: a parte i buggati o i fenomeni (ma giusto Messi e Ronaldo), i giocatori contano poco più di zero.
Anche prima con la mia squadra della Liga (85 di valutazione) ho affrontato una squadretta Premier, che in teoria avrei dovuto asfaltare, per di più gestita da uno che sapeva solo falciare e lanciare i velocisti. Risultato: traverse, salvataggi sulla linea, Pantillimon che ha preso qualsiasi cosa, tale Nyom in difesa che mi riprendeva Marcelo e Benzema in velocità senza problemi, e il classico golletto suo arrivato dopo mille rimpalli con il solito Remy. 1 a 0 per lui.
Lo schifo più totale. E il 90% delle partite sono così.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2016)

Ovviamente dopo il mio messaggio sopra ho vinto 9 partite di fila e adesso sono ritornato nella fase in cui devo perdere e ne ho perse 2 di fila ...


----------



## Hammer (4 Gennaio 2016)

Cosa ne pensate della modalità carriera da giocatore?


----------



## carlocarlo (4 Gennaio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Seriamente, ma come fate ancora a divertirvi a FUT? Io ho dovuto abbandonare quasi subito perchè mi stavano letteralmente saltando i nervi. Si tratta soli di sprecare tempo, nervi e (se sei proprio idiota) soldi.



TUTTI i giochi di calcio sono cosi. da winning eleven.. niente di nuovo e continueremo tutti a giocarci


----------



## hiei87 (5 Gennaio 2016)

15 tiri miei contro 3. 1 a 0 per lui. Lo schifo più assoluto.
Giocatori della Premier buggatissimi. I portieri in particolare...Cech è qualcosa di mostruoso. E' praticamente impossibile segnargli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Gennaio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> 15 tiri miei contro 3. 1 a 0 per lui. Lo schifo più assoluto.
> Giocatori della Premier buggatissimi. I portieri in particolare...Cech è qualcosa di mostruoso. E' praticamente impossibile segnargli.



Parliamo dei soliti 3 neri in attacco della Premier iper buggati che vanno a 300 all ora ??? 

A volte perdo veramente la voglia di giocarci ... Poi io odio i cosiddetti " sciatori " che prendono la palla ( con i neri di prima ) dalla fascia e convergono al centro ... Non puoi intervenire perché ogni contatto è rigore , loro corrono a manetta verso il centro per fare SEMPRE il solito golletto da perdenti .


----------



## hiei87 (5 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parliamo dei soliti 3 neri in attacco della Premier iper buggati che vanno a 300 all ora ???
> 
> A volte perdo veramente la voglia di giocarci ... Poi io odio i cosiddetti " sciatori " che prendono la palla ( con i neri di prima ) dalla fascia e convergono al centro ... Non puoi intervenire perché ogni contatto è rigore , loro corrono a manetta verso il centro per fare SEMPRE il solito golletto da perdenti .


Veramente...stupidi noi a continuare a giocarci, mi vien da dire...e sì che offline con la carriera mi diverto parecchio.
Penso che l'emblema dei giocatori buggati siano Walcott e Sturridge. Il primo soprattutto è imprendibile, il secondo almeno, se stà bene, è buono anche nella realtà. Ma la cosa peggiore sono certi portieri. 
Io ho Buffon nella squadra della Serie A e mi fa papere su papere. Ci sono alcuni portieri (Perin e Cech su tutti) letteralmente insuperabili. Ogni volta che me li ritrovo contro, so già che non segnerò neanche pregando in arabo...
Purtroppo l'utenza poi è quella che è. Un popolo di bimbetti che non sanno cosa sia il calcio vero, che si esaltano facendo i numeri da circo e le scorribande sulla fascia con i nanetti. Il problema è che il gioco, almeno online, è del tutto tarato sull'utenza media. E sono anni che è così, e ogni anno è sempre peggio...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Gennaio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Veramente...stupidi noi a continuare a giocarci, mi vien da dire...e sì che offline con la carriera mi diverto parecchio.
> Penso che l'emblema dei giocatori buggati siano Walcott e Sturridge. Il primo soprattutto è imprendibile, il secondo almeno, se stà bene, è buono anche nella realtà. Ma la cosa peggiore sono certi portieri.
> Io ho Buffon nella squadra della Serie A e mi fa papere su papere. Ci sono alcuni portieri (Perin e Cech su tutti) letteralmente insuperabili. Ogni volta che me li ritrovo contro, so già che non segnerò neanche pregando in arabo...
> Purtroppo l'utenza poi è quella che è. Un popolo di bimbetti che non sanno cosa sia il calcio vero, che si esaltano facendo i numeri da circo e le scorribande sulla fascia con i nanetti. Il problema è che il gioco, almeno online, è del tutto tarato sull'utenza media. E sono anni che è così, e ogni anno è sempre peggio...


Perin è assurdo , se capiti nella partita che devi perdere le parerà tutte , anche di schiena e con salvataggi in rovesciata


----------



## hiei87 (5 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perin è assurdo , se capiti nella partita che devi perdere le parerà tutte , anche di schiena e con salvataggi in rovesciata



Davvero. Io ho paura a prenderlo perchè lo avevo preso in una carriera l'anno scorso, aveva più o meno gli stessi valori, ma era una sciagura. Eppure quando me lo ritrovo contro, so già di aver perso...


----------



## Hammer (5 Gennaio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Davvero. Io ho paura a prenderlo perchè lo avevo preso in una carriera l'anno scorso, aveva più o meno gli stessi valori, ma era una sciagura. Eppure quando me lo ritrovo contro, so già di aver perso...



Quello l'ho notato anche io... Più di una partita mi ha parato l'imparabile, manco Yashin


----------



## Ma che ooh (5 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Quello l'ho notato anche io... Più di una partita mi ha parato l'imparabile, manco Yashin



Io ho preso Szczesny che è un qualcosa di clamoroso, in una partita mi son fatto prendere dalla rabbia, e al 20 ero in 9 contro 11 , quello mi ha fatto 23 tiri in porta, ma Szczesny mi ha parato l'impossibile ( anche se alla fine ho bestemmiato lo stesso come un turco per il gol preso al 90 su calcio d'angolo)


----------



## vota DC (6 Gennaio 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Chiamali tonti..fanno milioni di dollari con le transazioni di FUT



Però ti compri la squadra e finisce là da quello che capisco, quindi perdendo molti clienti ne hanno alcuni che spendono dieci volte tanto. Possono metterci robaccia tipo Farmville: dopo una partita devi spendere o aspettare un giorno, bonus temporanei ai giocatori per due minuti eccetera eccetera, così possono beccare gente che ci spende 1000 euro al mese.


----------



## alessandro77 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ragazzi, per chi gioca la prima volta a Fifa, a che livello consigliate d'iniziare senza prenderle da tutti, ma neanche vincere facile con tutti (parlo di livello del pc)


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2016)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, per chi gioca la prima volta a Fifa, a che livello consigliate d'iniziare senza prenderle da tutti, ma neanche vincere facile con tutti (parlo di livello del pc)



parti dal secondo ( non dilettante l'altro più difficile ) .. il primo è veramente una roba da minorati mentali .


----------



## alessandro77 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> parti dal secondo ( non dilettante l'altro più difficile ) .. il primo è veramente una roba da minorati mentali .



Ok grazie


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ovviamente dopo 13 partite vinte e risalita in cat 2 ora ne sto perdendo 7 di fila ... Sta cosa come ho già scritto è troppo frustrante .


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente dopo 13 partite vinte e risalita in cat 2 ora ne sto perdendo 7 di fila ... Sta cosa come ho già scritto è troppo frustrante .



Lollo io ho appena preso Fifa16. Non ho ancora il plus per la ps4, ma se gioco offline in Fut i crediti che guadagno mi restano anche quando giocherò online? Perché lo scorso anno era così, quest'anno non so come sia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Lollo io ho appena preso Fifa16. Non ho ancora il plus per la ps4, ma se gioco offline in Fut i crediti che guadagno mi restano anche quando giocherò online? Perché lo scorso anno era così, quest'anno non so come sia.



Per me si , peró io non ho mai giocato offline ... Fatti il plus che costa una stupidata


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me si , peró io non ho mai giocato offline ... Fatti il plus che costa una stupidata



Ovvio che lo farò. Oggi credo proprio che andrò a comprarlo. Fifa l'ho comprato proprio per giocare online


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ovvio che lo farò. Oggi credo proprio che andrò a comprarlo. Fifa l'ho comprato proprio per giocare online



prepara il caricatore delle bestemmie che ne avrai bisogno .


----------



## hiei87 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ma quanto sono buggati i giocatori della Premier? E' una mia impressione, o è meglio trovarsi di fronte Neuer, Godin, Messi, Neymar, Iniesta, Rodriguez e Suarez piuttosto che Cech, Mangala, Ramires, Walcott, Depay, Diouf, Remy e Sturridge?
Walcott e Sturridge poi sono una cosa incredibile. In assoluto i giocatori più forti del gioco.
E io mi rifiuto di crearmi una squadra con elementi del genere. Se avessi voluto un gioco basato soltanto sulla corsa, avrei preso un gioco di atletica...


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sono buggati i giocatori della Premier? E' una mia impressione, o è meglio trovarsi di fronte Neuer, Godin, Messi, Neymar, Iniesta, Rodriguez e Suarez piuttosto che Cech, Mangala, Ramires, Walcott, Depay, Diouf, Remy e Sturridge?
> Walcott e Sturridge poi sono una cosa incredibile. In assoluto i giocatori più forti del gioco.
> E io mi rifiuto di crearmi una squadra con elementi del genere. Se avessi voluto un gioco basato soltanto sulla corsa, avrei preso un gioco di atletica...



Si sì , se leggi qualche pagina indietro ne abbiamo già parlato ... Che poi è la velocità che è assurda


----------



## hiei87 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si sì , se leggi qualche pagina indietro ne abbiamo già parlato ... Che poi è la velocità che è assurda



Eh sì, solo che ogni volta mi sale il nervoso. Ho una squadra della Liga potenzialmente fortissima, con un tasso tecnico assurdo. Gente come Iniesta, Modric, Rakitic e Rodriguez. Fenomenali nella realtà, quasi inutili a Fifa, perchè nel lungo li riprendono quasi sempre.
Gli altri lanciano il velocista di turno, e sono in porta.
Io Walcott lo avrei anche trovato nel pacchetto natalizio, ma non ho nessuna intenzione di creargli la squadra attorno. Mi piacerebbe vendere tutti e metter su una squadra Premier, ma, per piacere e gusto personale, andrei a prendere gente come Ozil, Silva, Fabregas, Mata, ecc...e ovviamente anche lì mi vedrei i soliti velocisti passare di fianco a cento all'ora senza mai riuscire a fermarli....


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Eh sì, solo che ogni volta mi sale il nervoso. Ho una squadra della Liga potenzialmente fortissima, con un tasso tecnico assurdo. Gente come Iniesta, Modric, Rakitic e Rodriguez. Fenomenali nella realtà, quasi inutili a Fifa, perchè nel lungo li riprendono quasi sempre.
> Gli altri lanciano il velocista di turno, e sono in porta.
> Io Walcott lo avrei anche trovato nel pacchetto natalizio, ma non ho nessuna intenzione di creargli la squadra attorno. Mi piacerebbe vendere tutti e metter su una squadra Premier, ma, per piacere e gusto personale, andrei a prendere gente come Ozil, Silva, Fabregas, Mata, ecc...e ovviamente anche lì mi vedrei i soliti velocisti passare di fianco a cento all'ora senza mai riuscire a fermarli....



Comunque da quel poco che vedo 1) hanno limitato un po' questa roba immonda rispetto all'anno scorso, 2) le altre modalità non sono così, fut è proprio arcade.


----------



## davoreb (27 Gennaio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Eh sì, solo che ogni volta mi sale il nervoso. Ho una squadra della Liga potenzialmente fortissima, con un tasso tecnico assurdo. Gente come Iniesta, Modric, Rakitic e Rodriguez. Fenomenali nella realtà, quasi inutili a Fifa, perchè nel lungo li riprendono quasi sempre.
> Gli altri lanciano il velocista di turno, e sono in porta.
> Io Walcott lo avrei anche trovato nel pacchetto natalizio, ma non ho nessuna intenzione di creargli la squadra attorno. Mi piacerebbe vendere tutti e metter su una squadra Premier, ma, per piacere e gusto personale, andrei a prendere gente come Ozil, Silva, Fabregas, Mata, ecc...e ovviamente anche lì mi vedrei i soliti velocisti passare di fianco a cento all'ora senza mai riuscire a fermarli....



Prova stagioni online, io con il mio povero Milan piano piano sono salito in terza divisione.

Ho provato Fut all'inizio ma il gameplay è molto diverso e a me non piace.

Vorrei sottolineare che il gioco è fatto solo per giocare online o a casa tra amici uno contro uno o due contro due, ho provato le modalità carriera che ho abbandonato dopo mezz'ora in quanto sono ridicole.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque da quel poco che vedo 1) hanno limitato un po' questa roba immonda rispetto all'anno scorso, 2) le altre modalità non sono così, fut è proprio arcade.



La sensazione è che all'inizio abbiano tentato di limitarla. Solo che la stragrande maggioranza dell'utenza si è messa a piangere con la ea perchè la velocità non era più importante come prima, e con le patch sono tornati alla solita indecenza. [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] ti dirò, io offline mi diverto. Nella mia carriera col Milan modalità leggenda sono arrivato al 2021. Mi piace molto l'idea di allenare e far crescere i talenti.
Le stagioni online, per quanto anch'esse scriptate, sono già più giocabili del FUT, ma, quest anno le sto trascurando. Il problema è che il FUT dà una certa dipendenza, quindi, quando ho voglia di fare una partita online, gioco lì...


----------



## davoreb (27 Gennaio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La sensazione è che all'inizio abbiano tentato di limitarla. Solo che la stragrande maggioranza dell'utenza si è messa a piangere con la ea perchè la velocità non era più importante come prima, e con le patch sono tornati alla solita indecenza. [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] ti dirò, io offline mi diverto. Nella mia carriera col Milan modalità leggenda sono arrivato al 2021. Mi piace molto l'idea di allenare e far crescere i talenti.
> Le stagioni online, per quanto anch'esse scriptate, sono già più giocabili del FUT, ma, quest anno le sto trascurando. Il problema è che il FUT dà una certa dipendenza, quindi, quando ho voglia di fare una partita online, gioco lì...



Anche a me piace la carriera ma con il Milan nel primo mercato mi ero preso Verratti, Lacazette e altri forti, sembrava tutto troppo facile e ridicolo, tra l'altro è da tre anni che la modalità è praticamente la stessa.

Per esempio ho giocato NBA2K ed è molto meglio (edizione del 2014) non ho provato quella nuova.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Gennaio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Anche a me piace la carriera ma con il Milan nel primo mercato mi ero preso Verratti, Lacazette e altri forti, sembrava tutto troppo facile e ridicolo, tra l'altro è da tre anni che la modalità è praticamente la stessa.
> 
> Per esempio ho giocato NBA2K ed è molto meglio (edizione del 2014) non ho provato quella nuova.



Sì, in effetti fare mercato è molto facile....tra l'altro, quest anno in particolare, il mercato delle altre è iper-irrealistico. Io nella mia carriera ho cercato di risparmiare i primi anni e farmi lo squadrone gradualmente. Il problema è che non ci sono mai avversari. In Champions in gara secca puoi perdere, in campionato vinco sempre con largo anticipo.
In ogni caso mi diverto a far crescere i giovani, a puntare alla Champions e a usare le nazionali. Potrebbero fare di meglio, ma non mi lamento troppo della carriera...


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Febbraio 2016)

Voglio comprare Ibra in FUT. Me lo consigliate? Poi vorrei dire un'altra cosa: Sono arrivato in divisione 1 offline, ma quanto cavolo è tosta la difficoltà estrema? E' una cosa troppo frustrante. Son riuscito a vincere, ma ho fatto una fatica della Madonna.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Come hai fatto a mettere via i soldi per Ibra ???


----------



## DannySa (7 Febbraio 2016)

Io ho smesso di giocare a Fifa dal 2013 e in generale tutto ciò che riguarda giochi e quant'altro (non ho nemmeno provato il 14 ecc), piccola curiosità mia, qualcuno gioca o ha giocato in full manual o lo avete sempre evitato? io mi ci ero messo dal 12, giocavo a UT, ero pure in pro club con gente che buggava e giocava semi-schifezze varie, immaginatevi di giocare in pro club in manuale.. pensare che ero quasi sempre uno dei migliori, pure all'UT c'era sempre gente che impostava tutto sulla velocità e con 2 tocchi era in porta.
Chi si è divertito veramente a questo gioco giocava o gioca in manuale, io pensavo sarebbe stato il futuro del gioco, un'evoluzione normale delle cose, invece (magari chiedo a voi) non è cambiato assolutamente nulla.
Grazie EA, me ne sto tranquillamente alla larga da 3 anni.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come hai fatto a mettere via i soldi per Ibra ???



Basta vincere le divisioni che ti danno bei bonus finali. Poi tra l'altro giocando a Fifa (in qualsiasi modalità) si accumulano tipo dei punti esperienza di Fifa. Punti che puoi spendere acquistando oggetti, tipo magliette o robe di sto genere. Ci sono anche i bonus per ultimate team "Cristiano Ronaldo in prestito per tot partite a tot punti" 100 crediti di bonus alla fine di ogni partita per tot partite. Mille crediti bonus per 10 partite e via dicendo. Cosi si mettono via più crediti  
Io offline gioco in divisione 1 e faccio sempre la Serie A perché è quella meno complicata e mi pare che dia 6400 crediti di bonus e un pacchetto oro. E' un bel modo per guadagnare crediti. 

Io non ho chissà quale squadra, ma voglio riuscire a prendere Ibra che costa sui 110/120k e Di Maria (COC) che costa 35k.

P.S: La mia squadra è formata da mezza Juve ahahaha. Segnalo Alex Sandro che è un terzino 
F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C-O


----------



## hiei87 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Voglio comprare Ibra in FUT. Me lo consigliate? Poi vorrei dire un'altra cosa: Sono arrivato in divisione 1 offline, ma quanto cavolo è tosta la difficoltà estrema? E' una cosa troppo frustrante. Son riuscito a vincere, ma ho fatto una fatica della Madonna.



Secondo me è quastione un po' di abitudine, un po' di stile di gioco. Io ad esempio sono abituato più a giocare contro la cpu a livello leggenda (in modalità carriera sono arrivato al 2022), e non trovo grosse difficoltà neanche a livello estremo. Contro l'utenza invece faccio fatica, sia perchè ho uno stile di gioco ragionato e basato sul possesso palla, mentre gli altri con due filtranti per gli esterni vanno in porta, sia perchè faccio fatica a difendere nell'uno contro uno.
Comunque, alla fine ho deciso di vendere la mia squadra Serie A e di crearmene una Premier. Confermo quanto detto, amaramente, i giorni scorsi: Walcott è il giocatore più forte del gioco. Quasi non mi diverto neanche. Menomale che in squadra ho Ozil che mi fa un po' divertire....


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Basta vincere le divisioni che ti danno bei bonus finali. Poi tra l'altro giocando a Fifa (in qualsiasi modalità) si accumulano tipo dei punti esperienza di Fifa. Punti che puoi spendere acquistando oggetti, tipo magliette o robe di sto genere. Ci sono anche i bonus per ultimate team "Cristiano Ronaldo in prestito per tot partite a tot punti" 100 crediti di bonus alla fine di ogni partita per tot partite. Mille crediti bonus per 10 partite e via dicendo. Cosi si mettono via più crediti
> Io offline gioco in divisione 1 e faccio sempre la Serie A perché è quella meno complicata e mi pare che dia 6400 crediti di bonus e un pacchetto oro. E' un bel modo per guadagnare crediti.
> 
> Io non ho chissà quale squadra, ma voglio riuscire a prendere Ibra che costa sui 110/120k e Di Maria (COC) che costa 35k.
> ...



a pensavo costasse di più onestamente... comunque allora hai fatto come me.. io ho il bayern senza robben e Costa al suo posto come AD ... 

quindi più o meno mi sa che ho speso più soldi io ... 

comunque ieri sera per tornare in tema ho spento la one dopo 13 tiri in porta nel primo tempo con 3 pali e 2 traverse .. al gol del tipo al PRIMO tiro in porta ho spento tutto .


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a pensavo costasse di più onestamente... comunque allora hai fatto come me.. io ho il bayern senza robben e Costa al suo posto come AD ...
> 
> quindi più o meno mi sa che ho speso più soldi io ...
> 
> comunque ieri sera per tornare in tema ho spento la one dopo 13 tiri in porta nel primo tempo con 3 pali e 2 traverse .. al gol del tipo al PRIMO tiro in porta ho spento tutto .



Controlla i messaggi privati Lollo. Ti ho inviato una bella sorpresa che riguarda FUT


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque lo odio , questo gioco LO ODIO ... Io non posso giocare con gente che compra i crediti ... Veramente mi arrabbio e mi sale la bile .


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque lo odio , questo gioco LO ODIO ... Io non posso giocare con gente che compra i crediti ... Veramente mi arrabbio e mi sale la bile .



Dai cerca di star calmo. Quando però si batte questa gentaccia si gode il doppio.

Comunque Ibra mi sta facendo fare un sacco di crediti! Ho acquistato 3 Ibra e li ho rivenduti tutti e 3 guadagnando dai 7 ai 10k a Zlatan. Fantastico Ibra


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dai cerca di star calmo. Quando però si batte questa gentaccia si gode il doppio.
> 
> Comunque Ibra mi sta facendo fare un sacco di crediti! Ho acquistato 3 Ibra e li ho rivenduti tutti e 3 guadagnando dai 7 ai 10k a Zlatan. Fantastico Ibra



lui può 

Ps: ho bestemmiato tutti i santi del paradiso grazie a Fifa.


----------



## alessandro77 (7 Marzo 2016)

ragazzi, mi sono creato un torneo personalizzato usando la modalità Gioca-Nuovo Torneo, l'ho salvato, ma adesso quando vado per riprenderlo, trovo solo l'opzione Nuovo Torneo e non riesco a capire come fare a riprendere quello salvato. suggerimenti?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2016)

Sono arrivato in cat 1  a fut ..avrà versato un 3000 bestemmie ma ci sono riuscito..


----------



## Hammer (3 Aprile 2016)

Non giocavo da 2-3 mesi a Fifa, ho ripreso pochi giorni fa e sono salito dalla terza alla seconda senza problemi

Dopodiché il disastro: una sequela di partite dominate, e poi perse, con 34 tiri a favore e 1/2 degli avversari; autogol incredibili e papere del mio portiere, mentre il portiere avversario si trasforma tranquillamente in Yashin. 

Meravigliosa una partita in cui, dopo aver dominato in lungo e in largo, sull'1-0 per me, Buffon va a farfalle su corner al 90°; azione seguente, autorete con due rimpalli. Stavo per lanciare la play dalla finestra. Mi sa che non giocherò più per un bel po'.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Aprile 2016)

comunque sto guardando PSG manchester City e odio il City perché ha dentro i giocatori che ODIO quando mi giocano contro a FUT  

misteri di Fifa


----------



## Giangy (19 Aprile 2016)

Ma come è possibile che nel mio Samsung Galaxy S5 Neo preso a natale scorso, visto che ho fatto anche i vari aggiornamenti di andorid, e Play Store più recenti, non compare nulla di Fifa 16 Mobile nella lista dei giochi sportivi? Strano però che compare nel Play Store del mio vecchio Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini e installando funziona (anche se va a scatti avolte), ho visto che è disponibile anche in alcuni Samsung Galaxy S5 ma nel Neo mi sembra un pò strano che non c'è traccia, e che ci sia nel S4 Mini, S4, S5 Mini e nel S5 Neo che è più recente no, qualcuno sa spiegarmi il motivo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Aprile 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Ma come è possibile che nel mio Samsung Galaxy S5 Neo preso a natale scorso, visto che ho fatto anche i vari aggiornamenti di andorid, e Play Store più recenti, non compare nulla di Fifa 16 Mobile nella lista dei giochi sportivi? Strano però che compare nel Play Store del mio vecchio Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini e installando funziona (anche se va a scatti avolte), ho visto che è disponibile anche in alcuni Samsung Galaxy S5 ma nel Neo mi sembra un pò strano che non c'è traccia, e che ci sia nel S4 Mini, S4, S5 Mini e nel S5 Neo che è più recente no, qualcuno sa spiegarmi il motivo?



prova a cercarlo con google poi l'url ti porta sullo store


----------



## Tobi (21 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono arrivato in cat 1  a fut ..avrà versato un 3000 bestemmie ma ci sono riuscito..



che console hai?


----------



## Giangy (22 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> prova a cercarlo con google poi l'url ti porta sullo store



Grazie, ma ho già provato e da il solito problema... molto probabilmente la EA Sports si è dimenticata di aggiornare la lista compatibili di alcuni dispositivi. Trovo un pò una truffa che il gioco sia compatibile con vecchi dispositivi come l'S4 Mini, S4, e non con l'S5 Neo che è migliore di questi. Spero tanto in Fifa 17 Mobile


----------



## prebozzio (12 Maggio 2016)

Ci gioco da qualche giorno su PC, dopo che è stato inserito nell'abbonamento mensile di Origin.
Considerando che l'ultimo Fifa a cui ho davvero giocato è quello del 2010 o del 2011, che dritte mi date? Nel 2010 ero imbattibile, un mostro sia contro il computer che online 

Ho fatto tre partite contro il computer e una contro un avversario casuale online. Contro il computer, livello di difficoltà **********, ho qualche problema sia a difendere che nel dribbling/proteggere palla. Online ho vinto 6-2 (quello contro era una pippa).

Consigli per difendere e proteggere la palla?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ci gioco da qualche giorno su PC, dopo che è stato inserito nell'abbonamento mensile di Origin.
> Considerando che l'ultimo Fifa a cui ho davvero giocato è quello del 2010 o del 2011, che dritte mi date? Nel 2010 ero imbattibile, un mostro sia contro il computer che online
> 
> Ho fatto tre partite contro il computer e una contro un avversario casuale online. Contro il computer, livello di difficoltà **********, ho qualche problema sia a difendere che nel dribbling/proteggere palla. Online ho vinto 6-2 (quello contro era una pippa).
> ...


La difesa è cambiata completamente, la difesa tattica è meno automatica e più difficile da usare rispetto a quella tradizionale. Il consiglio è quello di cercare di chiudere gli spazi a centrocampo mentre nella trequarti adottare strategie diverse. Personalmente quando il mio avversario cerca di sfondare centralmente negli ultimi 20 metri mando il raddoppio sul portatore di palla mentre con il giocatore controllato da me cerco di chiudere gli spazi o provo a togliere il pallone al portatore. Sulla fascia funziona invece meglio il tasto di contenimento, perché quando l'avversario prova a skillare è molto difficile togliergli il pallone manualmente. Ho ricominciato da poco a giocarci a FIFA e sono in prima divisione, ma prendo qualche mazzata a volte...


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2016)

Per la difesa dopo 1 anno che ci gioco e sono in cat 1 a FUT posso dirti che conviene aspettare .. inutile uscire con i difensori che tanto ti saltano come un birillo.. 

conviene aspettare e andarci " contro " magari senza intervenire perché anche in quel caso è sempre fallo . 

Ragazzi ma a volte quanto è frustrante perdere 10 partite di fila e poi vincerne 10 di fila .. è una cosa che devono assolutamente correggere .. a volte mi passa la voglia di giocare .. fai 20 tiri in porta a 1 e finisce 1 a 0 per l'avversario .

da quando ho preso Neuer ho visto che l'incidenza cala essendo il mio portiere un " 90 " .


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2016)

Ho problemi quando iniziano a skillare. Poi vedo che alcuni riescono a fare un catenaccio assurdo in fase difensiva e ripartono. Alcuni hanno un boost assurdo quando partono palla al piede con Ronaldo o Robben. Una roba impressionante, non riesco a stargli dietro in velocità. Penso giochino con mentalità offensiva, perché non riesco a spiegarmi il motivo per cui non riesco a riprenderli quando partono palla al piede. A FUT non ci sto giocando, non ho tempo di mettermi a fare compravendite quest'anno, gioco online. Vorrei trovare una quadratura migliore, mi piace giocare con il 4-3-3 del Barcellona ma devo trovare un maggiore equilibrio. Ho provato a tenere i terzini bloccati ma in fase offensiva perdo tanto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per la difesa dopo 1 anno che ci gioco e sono in cat 1 a FUT posso dirti che conviene aspettare .. inutile uscire con i difensori che tanto ti saltano come un birillo..
> 
> conviene aspettare e andarci " contro " magari senza intervenire perché anche in quel caso è sempre fallo .
> 
> ...


Il modo più facile per vincere è quello di fare catenaccio e ripartire velocemente. Il fatto è che a me giocare in quel modo non piace.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2016)

Le skill fondamentali sono tre e bastano queste: ball roll, doppio passo e soprattutto la combinazione L2+R2 di cui abuso in modo assurdo, ma molto efficace. Il resto è puro spettacolo ma queste sono le migliori anche perché puoi eseguirle con qualsiasi giocatore. La veronica e la berbatov spin sono accessorie e le vedo più per dribblomani patentati.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Giugno 2016)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Le skill fondamentali sono tre e bastano queste: ball roll, doppio passo e soprattutto la combinazione L2+R2 di cui abuso in modo assurdo, ma molto efficace. Il resto è puro spettacolo ma queste sono le migliori anche perché puoi eseguirle con qualsiasi giocatore. La veronica e la berbatov spin sono accessorie e le vedo più per dribblomani patentati.


Che fa L2+R2? Che comandi sono? (Te lo chiedo perché io gioco con le vecchie impostazioni di PES)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Che fa L2+R2? Che comandi sono? (Te lo chiedo perché io gioco con le vecchie impostazioni di PES)


Nel pad per PS4 ci sono 4 tasti L1, L2, R1 e R2 disposti nella parte del pad rivolta verso lo schermo mentre giochi. L2 e R2 sono quelli che premi con il dito medio. Ora non so se nelle vecchie impostazioni di PES cambiava qualcosa. Ti dico che questa combinazione di tasti è importante perché il giocatore mette la palla sotto la suola e puoi muoverti semplicemente usando la levetta analogica sinistra. Puoi muoverti in qualsiasi direzione e poi scattare in un'altra. Io spesso la uso anche per temporeggiare sul posto, magari aspettando che mi arrivi un compagno vicino cui scaricare il passaggio o il filtrante. Un'altra tipologia di dribbling che molti usano e voglio imparare a padroneggiare è il no touch dribbling. In sostanza se tieni premuto L1 il giocatore inizierà a frapporre dello spazio tra sé e la palla e inizierà a fare delle finte per disorientare l'avversario. In situazioni di campo aperto puoi anche premere L1 e R2 contemporaneamente e in questo caso le finte del giocatore saranno più efficaci ma anche più rischiose perché la distanza dalla palla aumenterà. A ogni modo ti consiglio di provare e vedere tu stesso quelle che ti sono più utili e più facili da usare. Ognuno ha il proprio stile di gioco, ma in questo FIFA i dribbling sono fondamentali. Difendersi oltretutto è diventato molto complicato. Prima bastava che pigiavi il pulsante del raddoppio e toglievi la palla all'avversario, ora non è più così.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Giugno 2016)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Nel pad per PS4 ci sono 4 tasti L1, L2, R1 e R2 disposti nella parte del pad rivolta verso lo schermo mentre giochi. L2 e R2 sono quelli che premi con il dito medio. Ora non so se nelle vecchie impostazioni di PES cambiava qualcosa. Ti dico che questa combinazione di tasti è importante perché il giocatore mette la palla sotto la suola e puoi muoverti semplicemente usando la levetta analogica sinistra. Puoi muoverti in qualsiasi direzione e poi scattare in un'altra. Io spesso la uso anche per temporeggiare sul posto, magari aspettando che mi arrivi un compagno vicino cui scaricare il passaggio o il filtrante. Un'altra tipologia di dribbling che molti usano e voglio imparare a padroneggiare è il no touch dribbling. In sostanza se tieni premuto L1 il giocatore inizierà a frapporre dello spazio tra sé e la palla e inizierà a fare delle finte per disorientare l'avversario. In situazioni di campo aperto puoi anche premere L1 e R2 contemporaneamente e in questo caso le finte del giocatore saranno più efficaci ma anche più rischiose perché la distanza dalla palla aumenterà. A ogni modo ti consiglio di provare e vedere tu stesso quelle che ti sono più utili e più facili da usare. Ognuno ha il proprio stile di gioco, ma in questo FIFA i dribbling sono fondamentali. Difendersi oltretutto è diventato molto complicato. Prima bastava che pigiavi il pulsante del raddoppio e toglievi la palla all'avversario, ora non è più così.


Io gioco su PC con il joypad X-Box... comunque, basta aprire le impostazioni comandi per vedere che fanno quei tasti 
Io non sono mai stato un giocatore da trick, ho il dribbling secco semplicemente prendendo in controtempo il difensore e per il resto ho un gioco molto basato sui passaggi (vedo che quello filtrante alto non è più efficace). In difesa più gioco più imparo, e il livello delle squadre avversarie fa tutta la differenza del mondo: online prendo sempre squadre da 4 stelle o 4 e mezzo (tipo Uruguay, Roma, Milan) così le avversarie non sono le ingiocabili Real, Barcellona etc. di turno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io gioco su PC con il joypad X-Box... comunque, basta aprire le impostazioni comandi per vedere che fanno quei tasti
> Io non sono mai stato un giocatore da trick, ho il dribbling secco semplicemente prendendo in controtempo il difensore e per il resto ho un gioco molto basato sui passaggi (vedo che quello filtrante alto non è più efficace). In difesa più gioco più imparo, e il livello delle squadre avversarie fa tutta la differenza del mondo: online prendo sempre squadre da 4 stelle o 4 e mezzo (tipo Uruguay, Roma, Milan) così le avversarie non sono le ingiocabili Real, Barcellona etc. di turno.


I suggerimenti che ti ho dato sono proprio per effettuare il cosiddetto dribbling secco, non serve fare la veronica, ma in questo FIFA il dribbling è essenziale. Hanno depotenziato anche molto i cross, prima bastava che buttavi una palla in mezzo ed era gol.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Giugno 2016)

Sto imparando in fretta.
Con la Roma gioco un calcio fantastico, il centrocampo è aggressivo e domino sempre il campo.
Ieri ho iniziato la terza stagione online (credo divisione 8) e ho fatto 5 vittorie e 2 pareggi (non ho giocato così tanto, è che la gente quando perde nettamente abbandona la partita).
Fondamentale non prendere una squadra da 5 stelle, così come avversari non trovo i bimbiminkia con Real o Brasile che giocano tutti all'attacco ma gente che cerca di giocare un calcio "realistico" (gli avversari di ieri avevano Dortmund, Inter, Inghilterra, Portogallo).
Non riesco ancora a fare il dribbling suggerito da [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] perché io ho quei due comandi su R1 e R2 (corro con R2 e controllo la palla con R1) ed è parecchio scomodo (dovrei cambiare impugnatura del joypad)


----------



## Butcher (12 Giugno 2016)

Ma segnare a Leggenda è difficilissimo, qualsiasi portiere è imbattibile.
Finire la partita con 19 tiri in porta e 1 gol è frustrante.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Giugno 2016)

Le mie difficoltà maggiori sono nella fase difensiva. Difendere è veramente dura. Sto pensando di utilizzare una mentalità difensiva o impostare le tattiche in modo da creare un muro dietro. Fatico in prima divisione, dove gioco contro squadre a cinque stelle. Capisco Preb che imposta come livello di squadre quelle a 4 stelle o 4 stelle e mezzo, ma vorrei riuscire a vincere anche contro quelli che usano gli squadroni. Il problema contro questi è appunto fermare i vari Robben, Ronaldo, Messi, Ribery, Neymar che risultano imprendibili. Comunque ho provato il no touch dribbling e devo dire che serve parecchio quando ti trovi ad affrontare il difensore frontalmente. Se riesco a difendere meglio nell'uno contro uno sono a posto.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Giugno 2016)

Sette partite di Divisione 8, 6 vittorie e una sconfitta: trofeo e promozione.
Questa Roma è MAGGICA.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Luglio 2016)

Ci sto prendendo bene la mano, ora sono in 3^ divisione.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ci sto prendendo bene la mano, ora sono in 3^ divisione.



appena arrivi nella prima divisione vedrai come ti passa la voglia 
parlo per esperienza personale, io ho ancora fifa 15, il 16 non l'ho preso quest'anno


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Luglio 2016)

Io sono in cat 2 a FUT e mio partono 1927383 bestemmie a partita .


----------



## hiei87 (4 Luglio 2016)

La qualità della mia vita è migliorata considerevolmente da quando sono riuscito a smettere di giocare a fut.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Luglio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La qualità della mia vita è migliorata considerevolmente da quando sono riuscito a smettere di giocare a fut.




Ma sai che la mia donna mi dice che sono dipendente ? Mi dice che ho la ludopatia per questo gioco è effettivamente gioco ALMENO una volta al giorno .


----------



## prebozzio (4 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> appena arrivi nella prima divisione vedrai come ti passa la voglia
> parlo per esperienza personale, io ho ancora fifa 15, il 16 non l'ho preso quest'anno


Io vado a dominare anche in prima divisione, non hai capito


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io vado a dominare anche in prima divisione, non hai capito



buona fortuna 
comunque ho seguito il tuo consiglio, aspetto ormai che esce fifa 17, e poi si viaggia con portatile nuovo


----------



## hiei87 (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma sai che la mia donna mi dice che sono dipendente ? Mi dice che ho la ludopatia per questo gioco è effettivamente gioco ALMENO una volta al giorno .



Crea davvero dipendenza. Se vinci, è perchè ti diverti, se perdi, è perchè vuoi interrompere la serie negativa.
Poi in fut, per avere una rosa forte, bisogna giocare e rigiocare. 
Io ormai gioco solo in carriera. Ho fatto due carriere longevissime: una col Milan (più di 10 anni), e una col Manchester. Il difetto principale della carriera però è che è troppo facile...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Crea davvero dipendenza. Se vinci, è perchè ti diverti, se perdi, è perchè vuoi interrompere la serie negativa.
> Poi in fut, per avere una rosa forte, bisogna giocare e rigiocare.
> Io ormai gioco solo in carriera. Ho fatto due carriere longevissime: una col Milan (più di 10 anni), e una col Manchester. Il difetto principale della carriera però è che è troppo facile...



mai giocato alla carriera , io a Fifa gioco o Fut o l'altro quello sempre online con le stagioni dove scegli la squadra e ti abbinano con un team dello stesso valore .


----------



## hiei87 (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> mai giocato alla carriera , io a Fifa gioco o Fut o l'altro quello sempre online con le stagioni dove scegli la squadra e ti abbinano con un team dello stesso valore .



A stagioni online ci ho giocato tanto gli anni scorsi, ma, anche lì, c'è da avere tanta pazienza e tanto autocontrollo. 
La carriera mi prende da sempre, più che altro perchè mi diverto a far crescere i giocatori, e quest anno, con la possibilità di allenarli, la cosa è ancora più stimolante.
Il problema è il livello di difficoltà. Con il Milan a leggenda sono arrivato 2° il primo anno, vincendo la Coppa Italia, mentre la stagione successiva ho vinto il campionato e perso la Champions in finale. Negli anni successivi ho vinto tutto più e più volte.
Ho iniziato da poco una carriera con il Napoli. Su 7 partite, ne ho vinte 6, di cui una dando il 5 a 0 alla juve...


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> mai giocato alla carriera , io a Fifa gioco o Fut o l'altro quello sempre online con le stagioni dove scegli la squadra e ti abbinano con un team dello stesso valore .



io di solito faccio sempre cosi..quando compro fifa inizio a giocare alla carriera, poi dopo un po che ho capito il gioco e sono gia abituato inizio a giocare online..se parti subito online senza avere mai giocato all'inizio fai fatica secondo me perchè tra un fifa e l'altro qualcosa nella giocabilità cambia sempre


----------



## Tobi (5 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io vado a dominare anche in prima divisione, non hai capito



Usi delle tattiche personalizzate particolari o giochi sempre predefinito?


----------



## prebozzio (6 Luglio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Usi delle tattiche personalizzate particolari o giochi sempre predefinito?


Niente di particolare: il modulo con cui gioco da sempre (4-3-1-2) e che conosco a memoria, pressing alto, un po' di aggressività in più per i centrocampisti, atteggiamento difensivo o offensivo in caso di necessità (ma sto quasi sempre su equilibrato).
Quello che per ora mi permette di vincere (ma sono solo in terza divisione) sono una difesa solida e uno stile di gioco diverso: faccio girare molto la palla e in contropiede non scarico subito sugli attaccanti, ma appoggio sui centrocampisti che accompagnano l'azione. Questo manda in crisi gli avversari, che portano fuori i difensori centrali lasciando liberi gli attaccanti.
Faccio un esempio con la mia Roma: Digne recupera palla sulla trequarti sinistra e passa alla mezzala, Pjanic. Pjanic avanza e davanti a sé ha El Shaarawy pronto a scattare per l'1vs1 e Perotti trequartista in posizione centrale, sono i passaggi più scontati che tutti si aspettano, ma invece la appoggia in orizzontale a Nainngolan: la difesa è spiazzata, e a quel punto Nainggolan può avanzare libero. Se uno dei due centrali lo attacca, automaticamente uno tra El Shaarawy e Salah è solo; se non lo attaccano, va verso la porta e conclude; molto probabilmente, qualunque scelta faccia la difesa c'è un corridoio libero per Perotti in mezzo, e se c'è un centrocampista a protezione della difesa può darla ancora a Pjanic (che nel frattempo ha proseguito la corsa) o vedere se arrivano De Rossi o Florenzi.
E' molto semplice, ma vedo che in pochissimi lo fanno e quasi nessuno sa controbattere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Niente di particolare: il modulo con cui gioco da sempre (4-3-1-2) e che conosco a memoria, pressing alto, un po' di aggressività in più per i centrocampisti, atteggiamento difensivo o offensivo in caso di necessità (ma sto quasi sempre su equilibrato).
> Quello che per ora mi permette di vincere (ma sono solo in terza divisione) sono una difesa solida e uno stile di gioco diverso: faccio girare molto la palla e in contropiede non scarico subito sugli attaccanti, ma appoggio sui centrocampisti che accompagnano l'azione. Questo manda in crisi gli avversari, che portano fuori i difensori centrali lasciando liberi gli attaccanti.
> Faccio un esempio con la mia Roma: Digne recupera palla sulla trequarti sinistra e passa alla mezzala, Pjanic. Pjanic avanza e davanti a sé ha El Shaarawy pronto a scattare per l'1vs1 e Perotti trequartista in posizione centrale, sono i passaggi più scontati che tutti si aspettano, ma invece la appoggia in orizzontale a Nainngolan: la difesa è spiazzata, e a quel punto Nainggolan può avanzare libero. Se uno dei due centrali lo attacca, automaticamente uno tra El Shaarawy e Salah è solo; se non lo attaccano, va verso la porta e conclude; molto probabilmente, qualunque scelta faccia la difesa c'è un corridoio libero per Perotti in mezzo, e se c'è un centrocampista a protezione della difesa può darla ancora a Pjanic (che nel frattempo ha proseguito la corsa) o vedere se arrivano De Rossi o Florenzi.
> E' molto semplice, ma vedo che in pochissimi lo fanno e quasi nessuno sa controbattere.



si la maggior parte verticalizza velocemente, pensare bene alle scelte che fai in fase offensiva fa la differenza a quei livelli, perchè più o meno tutti sanno giocare ma lo fanno con poca intelligenza, giocano un calcio "ignorante" fuma giocando cosi spesso li freghi


----------



## Tobi (6 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Niente di particolare: il modulo con cui gioco da sempre (4-3-1-2) e che conosco a memoria, pressing alto, un po' di aggressività in più per i centrocampisti, atteggiamento difensivo o offensivo in caso di necessità (ma sto quasi sempre su equilibrato).
> Quello che per ora mi permette di vincere (ma sono solo in terza divisione) sono una difesa solida e uno stile di gioco diverso: faccio girare molto la palla e in contropiede non scarico subito sugli attaccanti, ma appoggio sui centrocampisti che accompagnano l'azione. Questo manda in crisi gli avversari, che portano fuori i difensori centrali lasciando liberi gli attaccanti.
> Faccio un esempio con la mia Roma: Digne recupera palla sulla trequarti sinistra e passa alla mezzala, Pjanic. Pjanic avanza e davanti a sé ha El Shaarawy pronto a scattare per l'1vs1 e Perotti trequartista in posizione centrale, sono i passaggi più scontati che tutti si aspettano, ma invece la appoggia in orizzontale a Nainngolan: la difesa è spiazzata, e a quel punto Nainggolan può avanzare libero. Se uno dei due centrali lo attacca, automaticamente uno tra El Shaarawy e Salah è solo; se non lo attaccano, va verso la porta e conclude; molto probabilmente, qualunque scelta faccia la difesa c'è un corridoio libero per Perotti in mezzo, e se c'è un centrocampista a protezione della difesa può darla ancora a Pjanic (che nel frattempo ha proseguito la corsa) o vedere se arrivano De Rossi o Florenzi.
> E' molto semplice, ma vedo che in pochissimi lo fanno e quasi nessuno sa controbattere.



Se hai ps4 potremmo fare un'amichevole io sono abbastanza forte


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Se hai ps4 potremmo fare un'amichevole io sono abbastanza forte



credo che lui giochi col pc..una curiosità ma tempo fa, se non ricordo male ci siamo sfidati con la ps3, adesso non ricordo che fifa era, forse eravamo pure nel vecchio forum, ricordo un tobi, credo fossi tu


----------



## prebozzio (6 Luglio 2016)

7 vittorie e 1 sconfitta, trofeo 3^ divisione, si vola in 2^ 



Tobi ha scritto:


> Se hai ps4 potremmo fare un'amichevole io sono abbastanza forte



Magari! Ma come ha detto Dinho, gioco su pc


----------



## Tobi (7 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> credo che lui giochi col pc..una curiosità ma tempo fa, se non ricordo male ci siamo sfidati con la ps3, adesso non ricordo che fifa era, forse eravamo pure nel vecchio forum, ricordo un tobi, credo fossi tu



può darsi, adesso sono Ps4, devo dire che il consiglio di Preb si è rivelato molto utile... ma sono aumentate le disconnessioni avversarie


----------



## prebozzio (20 Luglio 2016)

Curiosità: voi come giocate? Manuale, semi o assistito?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Curiosità: voi come giocate? Manuale, semi o assistito?



Semi , anche se molto volte sbaglia e mi fa arrabbiare . Ma giocare in manuale completo è veramente un inferno per imparare .


----------



## prebozzio (20 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Semi , anche se molto volte sbaglia e mi fa arrabbiare . Ma giocare in manuale completo è veramente un inferno per imparare .


Ehi Lollo, te sai come ricominciare da zero una carriera online? 
Sono in divisione 2, ma ho cambiato delle impostazioni e vorrei ricominciare dall'inizio (tutti gli avversari che mi trova sono rodatissimi con queste impostazioni e mi massacrano).


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ehi Lollo, te sai come ricominciare da zero una carriera online?
> Sono in divisione 2, ma ho cambiato delle impostazioni e vorrei ricominciare dall'inizio (tutti gli avversari che mi trova sono rodatissimi con queste impostazioni e mi massacrano).




No non puoi devi cambiare account , io L avevo fatto con categorie online per mazzuolare la categoria 10 hahahah io arrivavo dalla 2


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Luglio 2016)

Io oscillo tra la prima e la seconda divisione. Sono forte ma contro quelli di prima divisione non basta. Il mio grosso problema è la fase difensiva, vorrei che la mia squadra fosse corta e ci fosse poca distanza tra i reparti, ma sinceramente non sono mai stato a perdere troppo tempo con le tattiche personalizzate. Il problema enorme arriva quando l'avversario penetra centralmente, non riesco a togliere la palla anche perché ovviamente quelli di prima divisione non sono degli sprovveduti e se provi a togliere la palla il più delle volte ti saltano di netto. Come difendete voi altri? Passate in ultradifensiva? Vorrei riuscire a togliere palla pressando alto e con una squadra compatta. Ho provato a dare istruzioni agli attaccanti e ai centrocampisti di pressare alto (mettendo intercettazioni aggressive), ma così si spompano subito e a fine primo tempo sono zombie.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Luglio 2016)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io oscillo tra la prima e la seconda divisione. Sono forte ma contro quelli di prima divisione non basta. Il mio grosso problema è la fase difensiva, vorrei che la mia squadra fosse corta e ci fosse poca distanza tra i reparti, ma sinceramente non sono mai stato a perdere troppo tempo con le tattiche personalizzate. Il problema enorme arriva quando l'avversario penetra centralmente, non riesco a togliere la palla anche perché ovviamente quelli di prima divisione non sono degli sprovveduti e se provi a togliere la palla il più delle volte ti saltano di netto. Come difendete voi altri? Passate in ultradifensiva? Vorrei riuscire a togliere palla pressando alto e con una squadra compatta. Ho provato a dare istruzioni agli attaccanti e ai centrocampisti di pressare alto (mettendo intercettazioni aggressive), ma così si spompano subito e a fine primo tempo sono zombie.



Ti dico la verità mi diverto di più quando perdo apposta 10 partite per finire in catogira 3 a FUT cosi posso farmi un po' di partite vere . Purtroppo in cat 1 o 2 non mi diverto è troppo ...troppo !!! Sei li e non puoi neanche provare un numero o una triangolazione che sai già che il tuo avversario al primo millimetro libero farà gol ... mi passa la voglia di giocare . 

Senza contare che è inutile giocare quando " Momentum " decide che devi perdere .. io oramai dopo che ci gioco da settembre capisco quando entra in gioco Momentum e abbandono la partita , inutile tanto non riuscirai MAI a vincere .


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Luglio 2016)

Il problema è che perdo contro gente più scarsa e me ne accorgo. Il problema è sempre quello: i centrali di difesa lasciano l'attaccante libero di infilarsi. Che poi hai voglia a difendere con il CDC quando Aubameyang si infila in velocità. Ci sono degli script, ovvio. La EA ci mette del suo per rendere il gioco interessante, nel senso che quando perdi devi cercare di capire cosa non va nel tuo gioco. Deve darti modo di continuare a giocare e per far questo devi inevitabilmente perdere delle partite. Personalmente non sto giocando a FUT, voglio iniziarlo bene con FIFA 17, quindi non posso dare molti giudizi su quella modalità ma da quello che ho letto in giro è una modalità di gioco più arcade, una sorta di "pay for win". Per quanto riguarda le stagioni online ho vinto i 2/3 delle partite giocate finora, ma purtroppo hanno cominciato a verificarsi questi problemi di difesa che si apre improvvisamente senza che possa fare molto.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Senza contare che è inutile giocare quando " Momentum " decide che devi perdere .. io oramai dopo che ci gioco da settembre capisco quando entra in gioco Momentum e abbandono la partita , inutile tanto non riuscirai MAI a vincere .


Ah, meno male! Allora non me lo sognavo!
Mi è capitato due volte di giocare contro avversari che avevano lo Swansea (!), letteralmente INGIOCABILI. Centrocampo ultra asfissiante in pressing, difensori cattivissimi, mentre i miei erano tutti mosci. Mi sembrava che fosse un problema del gioco, ma poi mi è sembrato assurdo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Luglio 2016)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che perdo contro gente più scarsa e me ne accorgo. Il problema è sempre quello: i centrali di difesa lasciano l'attaccante libero di infilarsi. Che poi hai voglia a difendere con il CDC quando Aubameyang si infila in velocità. Ci sono degli script, ovvio. La EA ci mette del suo per rendere il gioco interessante, nel senso che quando perdi devi cercare di capire cosa non va nel tuo gioco. Deve darti modo di continuare a giocare e per far questo devi inevitabilmente perdere delle partite. Personalmente non sto giocando a FUT, voglio iniziarlo bene con FIFA 17, quindi non posso dare molti giudizi su quella modalità ma da quello che ho letto in giro è una modalità di gioco più arcade, una sorta di "pay for win". Per quanto riguarda le stagioni online ho vinto i 2/3 delle partite giocate finora, ma purtroppo hanno cominciato a verificarsi questi problemi di difesa che si apre improvvisamente senza che possa fare molto.



no no guarda , io per esperienza personale di ANNI quindi so bene quello che ti sto dicendo è che :

Stagioni online : Moooolto più arcade e facile rispetto a FUT , quando cambio e da fut passo a stagioni mi accorgo che il gioco è molto più facile .. anche i miei avversari fanno cosa che in fut non sarebbero realizzabili .. da passaggi a 200 all ora che arrivano a destinazione senza il minimo problema. 

Fut : Molto più lento e " difficile " se sbagli a dosare il passaggio non arriva a destinazione . Gioco più ragionato e meno da smanettone ..anche qui il problema è sempre il solito se " momentum " decide che devi perdere prenderai 12 pali e 30 tiri in porta ma il tuo avversario segnerà al 45 esimo ( E' SEMPRE COSI FATECI CASO ) oppure con un tiro da centrocampo in rovesciata che fa il pallonetto e entra all incrocio dei pali e tu hai buffon in porta


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ah, meno male! Allora non me lo sognavo!
> Mi è capitato due volte di giocare contro avversari che avevano lo Swansea (!), letteralmente INGIOCABILI. Centrocampo ultra asfissiante in pressing, difensori cattivissimi, mentre i miei erano tutti mosci. Mi sembrava che fosse un problema del gioco, ma poi mi è sembrato assurdo...



sisi , quando capita ti conviene darla vinta all avversario abbandonando ..ti fa solo innervosire .


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no no guarda , io per esperienza personale di ANNI quindi so bene quello che ti sto dicendo è che :
> 
> Stagioni online : Moooolto più arcade e facile rispetto a FUT , quando cambio e da fut passo a stagioni mi accorgo che il gioco è molto più facile .. anche i miei avversari fanno cosa che in fut non sarebbero realizzabili .. da passaggi a 200 all ora che arrivano a destinazione senza il minimo problema.
> 
> Fut : Molto più lento e " difficile " se sbagli a dosare il passaggio non arriva a destinazione . Gioco più ragionato e meno da smanettone ..anche qui il problema è sempre il solito se " momentum " decide che devi perdere prenderai 12 pali e 30 tiri in porta ma il tuo avversario segnerà al 45 esimo ( E' SEMPRE COSI FATECI CASO ) oppure con un tiro da centrocampo in rovesciata che fa il pallonetto e entra all incrocio dei pali e tu hai buffon in porta


Non mi riferivo alla difficoltà, semplicemente al fatto che FUT fosse più arcade e meno realistico delle stagioni online. Se fosse come dici tu, sarei ben felice di passare a Ultimate Team. Ho letto tempo fa un'intervista al campione italiano di FIFA 13 che, parlando di FIFA 16, notava una versione più arcade in FUT rispetto alle stagioni online.
Per migliorare la fase difensiva sto dando un'occhiata a dei video ma son cose che sapevo già. E' proprio il gioco ad avere questi difetti. Fifa è un gioco difficile, lo è molto più ora rispetto al 2011 per esempio. Mi ricordo che prima per vincere bastava una difesa solida, ora invece devi stare attento a ogni minimo dettaglio. Per esempio appena un giocatore prende palla, 9 volte su 10 schiaccio immediatamente L2 per far sì che il controllo palla non sia difettoso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ah, meno male! Allora non me lo sognavo!
> Mi è capitato due volte di giocare contro avversari che avevano lo Swansea (!), letteralmente INGIOCABILI. Centrocampo ultra asfissiante in pressing, difensori cattivissimi, mentre i miei erano tutti mosci. Mi sembrava che fosse un problema del gioco, ma poi mi è sembrato assurdo...



Io ti avevo avvertito preb 
Mi riferivo proprio a questo quando parlavamo della prima di
visione non alla forza degli avversari


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Luglio 2016)

Voglio condividere con voi i progressi sul mio modo di giocare in particolar modo sulla maniera di affrontare utenti di prima divisione col mio stile di gioco. Come [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] anche io amo lo stile di gioco basato sul possesso palla, anche se io gioco col 4-3-3 e non col 4-3-1-2. Sto smanettando con le tattiche e ho trovato un modo per risultare abbastanza aggressivo e fare possesso palla portando l'avversario allo sfinimento e a scoprirsi per poi fargli male con le ali offensive. Il gioco è ragionato e mirato a mandare a vuoto il pressing asfissiante che caratterizza molti dei giocatori che affronto in prima divisione. Per quello che riguarda la tattica in fase di costruzione la manovra è lenta (33), passaggi corti (33) e uso ovviamente organizzata. Per quanto riguarda la creazione delle occasioni i passaggi sono sicuri (33), tiri e cross pochi (33), posizionamento libero. In fase difensiva pressing basso (30), aggressività pressing (66), squadra corta (30) e ovviamente copertura. Per quanto riguarda le istruzioni ai singoli giocatori per me è importante settare l'ATT su fai salire la squadra. E' importante che l'ATT sia in grado di fare il movimento a venire incontro e appoggiare sui centrocampisti, terzini o ali. Per quanto riguarda AS e AD questi sono caratterizzati da intercettazioni normali, stessa cosa anche l'ATT e il CCS e CCD. Il CDC, i due DC e i terzini intercettazioni AGGRESSIVE. In questo modo quando l'avversario cercherà di ripartire i nostri difensori cercheranno di rubare palla immediatamente all'attaccante impedendo di farci schiacciare da un avversario che tenta il lancio lungo per le punte. Ovviamente CDC, difensori centrali e terzini vanno settati su resta dietro, mentre CCS e CCD su avanza e svaria. Molti utenti preferiscono fare il contrario, cioè mettere intercettazioni aggressive su attaccanti e centrocampisti ma in quel modo i nostri giocatori offensivi si stancheranno presto e tenderanno a partecipare in modo meno efficace alla manovra d'attacco. Ultima cosa: AS e AD vanno settati su rientra in difesa. Io uso il Valencia con Negredo ATT, Rodrigo AD e Feghouli AS. Quindi ATT forte fisicamente, AS e AD veloci, abili nel dribbling e ottimo controllo di palla. CCS e CCD ottimo controllo palla e bravi nei passaggi e nel tiro da fuori (nel mio caso sono Gomes e Parejo). CDC bravo nelle intercettazioni è possibilmente dotato di una buona velocità.


----------



## Tobi (30 Luglio 2016)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Voglio condividere con voi i progressi sul mio modo di giocare in particolar modo sulla maniera di affrontare utenti di prima divisione col mio stile di gioco. Come [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] anche io amo lo stile di gioco basato sul possesso palla, anche se io gioco col 4-3-3 e non col 4-3-1-2. Sto smanettando con le tattiche e ho trovato un modo per risultare abbastanza aggressivo e fare possesso palla portando l'avversario allo sfinimento e a scoprirsi per poi fargli male con le ali offensive. Il gioco è ragionato e mirato a mandare a vuoto il pressing asfissiante che caratterizza molti dei giocatori che affronto in prima divisione. Per quello che riguarda la tattica in fase di costruzione la manovra è lenta (33), passaggi corti (33) e uso ovviamente organizzata. Per quanto riguarda la creazione delle occasioni i passaggi sono sicuri (33), tiri e cross pochi (33), posizionamento libero. In fase difensiva pressing basso (30), aggressività pressing (66), squadra corta (30) e ovviamente copertura. Per quanto riguarda le istruzioni ai singoli giocatori per me è importante settare l'ATT su fai salire la squadra. E' importante che l'ATT sia in grado di fare il movimento a venire incontro e appoggiare sui centrocampisti, terzini o ali. Per quanto riguarda AS e AD questi sono caratterizzati da intercettazioni normali, stessa cosa anche l'ATT e il CCS e CCD. Il CDC, i due DC e i terzini intercettazioni AGGRESSIVE. In questo modo quando l'avversario cercherà di ripartire i nostri difensori cercheranno di rubare palla immediatamente all'attaccante impedendo di farci schiacciare da un avversario che tenta il lancio lungo per le punte. Ovviamente CDC, difensori centrali e terzini vanno settati su resta dietro, mentre CCS e CCD su avanza e svaria. Molti utenti preferiscono fare il contrario, cioè mettere intercettazioni aggressive su attaccanti e centrocampisti ma in quel modo i nostri giocatori offensivi si stancheranno presto e tenderanno a partecipare in modo meno efficace alla manovra d'attacco. Ultima cosa: AS e AD vanno settati su rientra in difesa. Io uso il Valencia con Negredo ATT, Rodrigo AD e Feghouli AS. Quindi ATT forte fisicamente, AS e AD veloci, abili nel dribbling e ottimo controllo di palla. CCS e CCD ottimo controllo palla e bravi nei passaggi e nel tiro da fuori (nel mio caso sono Gomes e Parejo). CDC bravo nelle intercettazioni è possibilmente dotato di una buona velocità.



hai ps4?


----------



## hiei87 (1 Agosto 2016)

In stagioni ho uno score di 28 vittorie, 6 pareggi e 2 sconfitte. 
A Fut non vinco più una partita nemmeno a morire. Ho cambiato 4 o 5 squadre di altrettanti campionati. Persino una con intesa a 100% verde (tutti giocatori del Psg, di cui alcuni IF). Niente da fare.
Senza contare il centinaio di pacchetti aperti per non trovare mai niente di niente.


----------



## Tobi (16 Agosto 2016)

Gioco anche a soldi sui siti autorizzati dove gira gente veramente forte. Imbottisco la mia squadra di centrocampisti cosi da poter uscire facilmente dal pressing. Una volta superato questo si va a nozze


----------

